#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Live gebruik High-End Channelstrips etc.

## berolios

Vriendelijke forumvrienden,

Mijn mix-rackje (live-gebruik) begint l a n g z a a m iets te worden. Waar ik nu graag naartoe wil werken is de aanschaf van een high-end channelstrip in de trand van _Avalon VT-737sp_ of _Focusrite ISA-430 MKII_, of een bus-compressor/ EQ in de trand van _Avalon VT-747sp_. 

Of ik richting de tube-sound wil, of meer richting de supercleane sound, daar ben ik eerlijk gezegd nog niet helemaal uit.
Ook of het een 2e hands of nieuwe aanschaf gaat worden hangt een beetje van de situatie af.

_Nu dan mijn vragen aan iedereen hier:_
_Heb je zélf ook een mix-rackje? Zoja:_
[LIST=1][*]_Wat voor spullen heb je daarin zitten? Dan gaat het me dus vooral om eerder genoemde spullen zeg maar..._[*]_WAAROM heb je voor deze modellen gekozen?_[*]_Waar gebruik je ze precies voor?_[*]_Werken de units naar verwachting? Of beter/ slechter?_[*]_Hoe road-proof blijken ze te zijn?_[/LIST]Als het effe kan dus graag reacties van mensen die ze daadwerkelijk mee op pad hebben, of er regelmatig mee werken.

Merken waar ik vooral nieuwsgierig naar ben (maar laat dit vooral geen beperking vormen !):
[LIST][*]Avalon Design[*]Focusrite (ISA/ Red/ Green)[*]Toft Audio[*]Tube Tech[*]Summit Audio[*]BSS (901 bijv.)[*]Manley Labs (maar dat zal véél te duur zijn)[*]TL Audio[*]TC (Gold-channel)[/LIST]Hopelijk zijn er wat mensen die ervaringen hebben op dit gebied !!
Alvast hartstikke bedankt in ieder geval !!



Oh ja, heeft er iemand misschien live-ervaring met het gebruik van Focusrite Green 2 (pre-amp/ EQ) of 3 (Voicebox= pre-amp/ EQ/ Dynamics)

----------


## dokter dB

hoi,


Vroeger heb ik vaak die summit (TLA100) gebruikt... das mooi maar vergeet niet dat praktisch alle "buizen"compressors geen buis als regelelement gebruiken, en de manley vari-mu wel, als enige relatief betaalbare (3500 dollar). De Fairchild heeft ook een VCA-buis maar kost iets van 18.000 dollar....
Ik werk vaak met de vari-mu in de studio... das wel de mooiste compressor die ik ken... Hij "lijmt" als het ware je mix aan elkaar, door de harmonics....

Ik heb beide avalons, die gebruik ik veel live, samen met TD4 (SPL) en 901 (BSS)..

737:
De compressor van de 737 is niet zo tof (led/LDR), maar meestal hang ik er een dbx 160 achter... Er zit helaas geen insertpoint op de 737, das best jammer en ook niet makkelijk erin te bouwen (pre-amp werkt op buizenvoltage)... EQ en pre-amp klinken erg goed.
Vooral mooi bij dynamische mics.... Ik heb eea verbouwd eraan (compressor en inputtrafo) als je details wil moet je maar mailen....
Avalons worden erg heet, je moet echt een extra space erboven reserveren... t spul is erg zwaar, maar toch altijd weer de moeite waard om mee te zeulen  :Smile:  

747:
buizenpad klinkt fantastisch, EQ ook.... ideale tool voor live en studio.

De TL-audio compressors en preamps klinken ook vaak erg goed en zijn heel betaalbaar... maw een goed alternatief voor een kleinere portomonnee

Alles zeer road-proof 

als je meer wil weten moet je maar even mailen

----------


## berolios

Kijk, dit is te gek !! Bedankt !!
Bedankt ook voor de tip van de 'hete' Avalons...

Die TD4, waar gebruik je die meestal op? 
Raar trouwens dat ze de TD2 ongebalanceerd hebben uitgevoerd... rare gasten, die amerikanen...

Helaas zit de aanschaf van Manley-spullen er voorlopig effe niet in, met wat moeite kun je een Vari-Mu op internet 2e hands wel uithalen voor 3000 euro of zo, maar voor die prijs heb je een nieuwe 747 en nog geld over voor ander leuk gerief (en dan is de keuze in mijn situatie eerlijk gezegd snel gemaakt). Het is echter wel goed om te weten wat 'the ultimate machinery' is ;-), maar dat geldt denk ik ook wel voor de VoxBox en Massive Passive... heb je daar toevallig al eens mee gewerkt? Ze hebben er bij onze Elentriek Muziek en Licht broeders een aantal en deze schijnen weergaloos te zijn. Maar goed, voor mij in ieder geval (op dit moment) een stapje te hoog.

Die aanpassingen aan de 737, dat heb ik wel vaker gehoord --> wat bedoel je eigenlijk met led/ LDR, als ik mag vragen? Mocht dat 'm worden, zal ik ook zeker effe contact met je opnemen. De compressor schijnt inderdaad aan de logge kant te zijn, in de VS zijn er een aantal bedrijfjes die modificaties hieraan zelfs standaard verkopen. Maar als ik het goed begrijp is naar jouw mening de comp niet echt geschikt voor vocals (mijn toepassing voor een channel-strip in eerste instantie)? 

Nou, in ieder geval nogmaals bedankt!
Hopelijk mogen er nog veel van dit soort reacties volgen ... ;-)

----------


## SM

Hey!

Om nou geen hele lijst te geven met hoe een persoonlijke indruk was van de apparaten die je noemt een vraag: wat wil je ermee gaan bereiken? En in welke situaties kom je? Altijd op dure spulletjes of hang je het ook aan een mackie? Een goede stereocompressor of een goede channelstrip zijn nogal andere apparaten.

S.

----------


## dokter dB

led/ldr = optisch compressie-element (ook wel vactrol genoemd)...
Vroeger was het een lampje, en nu een ledje om de lichtafhankelijke weerstand te regelen...
Een ldr is vrij langzaam, (afhankelijk van het bereik waarin hij gebruikt word, er zijn snellere en langzamere types) 
De 737 compressor is ok, behalve voor snelle dingen. ik heb de attack opgevoerd, maar de release is nog niet zo lekker en dat kan ik alleen veranderen door een andere LDR erin te zetten, of in een lager weerstandsbereik te gaan zitten... daar ben ik even opgehouden.....
737 is trouwens ook heel mooi op bas als DI (instr input)

Die massive passive heb ik nooit gebruikt, maar ken iem die hem heeft en die houd niet op erover te praten dus dat zegt genoeg  :Big Grin:  
De voxbox zou veel problemen geven met kapotgaan etc... verder geen ervaring mee

De vari-mu is natuurlijk alleen een compressor, terwijl de 747 ook meer functies heeft, en voor live-sound mi een bruikbaardere tool is...

De TD4 gebruik ik op drums/overheads beats etc.... moet je kopen is leuk! :-)

----------


## lifesound

In het belgenland ga je ondertussen al wat volk zien rondsjouwen met een Distressor en een BSS901.  Deze worden dan ook in combinatie gebruikt (volgorde durft al eens te variëren).

Ikzelf gebruik de combinatie Distressor->901. En alhoewel ik de omgekeerde volgorde eens wil proberen, ben ik zeer tevreden.
Zeer leuke combinatie om de lead vocal een mooie en stabiele plaats te geven in de mix.

----------


## berolios

Bedankt allemaal wederom voor de reacties !
Die 901 is inderdaad erg fijn, waarschijnlijk gaat die op een later tijdstip zeker in mijn rackje geschroefd worden...





> Hey!
> 
> Om nou geen hele lijst te geven met hoe een persoonlijke indruk was van de apparaten die je noemt een vraag: wat wil je ermee gaan bereiken? En in welke situaties kom je? Altijd op dure spulletjes of hang je het ook aan een mackie? Een goede stereocompressor of een goede channelstrip zijn nogal andere apparaten.
> 
> S.



Wat ik wil bereiken is een betere en vettere sound neerzetten, zeg maar 'mijn eigen sound' ontwikkelen, kortgezegd...

Dit wil ik hardware-matig voor elkaar krijgen door het samenstellen van mijn eigen mix-rackje, waar vooral spullen in moeten komen die niet in de 'normale' verhuur- of club-racks zitten.

Channelstrip zou ik in eerste instantie voor Lead Vocals gebruiken, Compressor/EQ voor óf totaalmix, of evt. als bus-insert (maar vooral totaalmix). Mijn verlanglijstje is natuurlijk lang (die van wie niet ;-) ? ), maar ik zal érgens moeten beginnen met het serieuze spul.

Omdat ik helaas niet in de gelegenheid ben alle modellen die me interessant lijken uitgebreid te testen en om evt. nog wat 'gouden suggesties' te krijgen heb ik hier dit onderwerp geopend.

Over het algemeen werk ik wel op serieus materiaal (langzaam maar zeker komen we er wel ;-) ), dus de 'goedkope alternatieven' zijn in gebruik te beperkt om nuttig voor me te zijn. Uitzondering hierop vormen allicht de Focusrite Green 2 en 3, maar die zijn dan misschien niet direct geschikt als vlaggeschip in mijn rackje op gebied van lead-vocals, maar meer voor backing of instrumenten waar de tafel net effe niet genoeg te bieden heeft.

Op het gebied van channelstrips neig ik vooral naar een Avalon VT-737sp of Focusrite ISA-430 MK II. Qua buscompressor/EQ neig ik vooral naar de VT-747sp van Avalon. Ik begrijp echt wel dat het verschillende apparaten zijn, met verschillende toepassingen. Uiteindelijk wil ik ze beide hebben, maar welke het eerste komt hangt dus af van de kansen die zich voordoen....

De uiteindelijke aanschaf zal ergens dit voorjaar moeten plaatsvinden, dus afhankelijk van de situaties en mogelijkheden die zich presenteren ... ;-)

Dus als je gebruikers-ervaringen hebt ....... please share ;-)

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Senor ... wellicht nog een kleine doch nuttige bijdrage ... al gaat 't enkel om EQ's.

Ik heb destijds voor  EQ-ing (oppoetsen bestaande opnames) met veel plezier met een tweetal EQ's gewerkt; de Ashly PQX-572 en Meyer CP-10.

Vooral de Ashly vond ik zeer acceptabel (bij het lichtjes "boosten" van bepaalde frequenties hoor je de frequentie zelf niet maar wel dat de instrumenten naar voor komen ... ehm, duidelijk ? ;-) en tov de CP-10 veel betaalbaarder.

Weet niet of 't voldoende is voor jouw Hi-End Live-toepassingen maar voor bovengenoemd studio-werk vond ik de prijs-kwaliteit van de Ashly erg OK.

Groeten en succes !

----------


## berolios

Zijn er toevallig ook mensen die ervaing hebben met de ISA-430 MK II van Focusrite ??

----------


## sis

Al eens nagedacht over XTA
http://www.xta.uk.com/news.htm
sis

----------


## berolios

Die XTA had ik al eens eerder van gehoord en ik zie dat hij ongeveer hetzelfde kost als eerdergenoemde 747.

Heb je misschien ervaringen met dit apparaat, want ik heb er wel eens vaker over gelezen en gehoord, maar hem eerlijk gezegd nog nooit aan het werk gezien/ gehoord ?? 

Thanks!

----------


## sis

berolios, ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar ik heb al gelezen ( reviews ) en gehoord dat het topmateriaal is .
Als ik mij niet vergis, meen ik te weten dat function-one in combinatie met XTA processors  aanbevolen en /of gebruikt wordt.
sis

----------


## berolios

Duidelijk,

Systeem-processoren van XTA zijn uiteraard bekend, ik werk er ook met grote regelmaat mee, erg fijn spul natuurlijk (schept vertrouwen richting de rest van hun producten uiteraard). Maar die SiDD heb ik nog nooit 'in de echie' gezien.... misschien iets om op de Messe te gaan bekijken morgen...

----------


## Koen van der K

... als je toch in Frankfurt bent; check gelijk even de stand van Prism Sound (http://www.prismsound.com/music_reco...tudio_home.php) en SPL (http://www.soundperformancelab.com/)
 ... mochten die aanwezig zijn.

Viel SpaB !

----------


## wouter_jp

heb de sidd 1 keer live gezien bij de tech van opeth hij gebrukte deze achter een xl 42,hij heeft mij laten zien wat je er allemaal mee kan,en das een hoop.




> als je toch in Frankfurt bent; check gelijk even de stand van Prism Sound (http://www.prismsound.com/music_reco...tudio_home.php) en SPL (http://www.soundperformancelab.com/)
> ... mochten die aanwezig zijn.



en nu we het toch over spl hebben,zijn er behalven dokter db,nog andere live gebruikers van de transient designer ( 2 of 4 )
?
en zij er hier techs die een subharmonic synth ( dbx 120 ) live gebruiken?

----------


## lifesound

Ik weet in België alvast 1 vaste gebruiker van de transient designer.
En die zweert hierbij.
Zelf heb ik het nog niet gebruikt.

----------


## neeltje

ik ken een hoop gebruikers van de transient designer, en die zweren er allemaal bij, niets zo tof om een drummetje wat meer punch te geven (zeker bij pop/rock). Wel enkel te gebruiken bij drumstellen die al een deftige basisklank hebben. Persoonlijk vind ik ook dat je het toestel heel hard hoort. ALs je de klank kent, hoor je ook wanneer hij gebruikt wordt, maar bon.

Wat betreft de DBX120: ikzelf gebruik hem geregeld live, en ik ken andere mensen die het ook doen, maar dan spreken we toch over gebruik binnen de rock'n'roll of de dance. Ikzelf vind hem handig om al je begeleidingsinstrumenten wat meer naar beneden te duwen, zodat je meer plaats krijgt voor je lead's.
Verder durf ik al eens een SPL vitalizer te gebruiken, maar dat dan vooral als group insert voor drums.

Nog leuke dingen die ik wel in mijn rackje zou willen? De Solid state Chanelstrips van SSL, NEVE, AMEK. Compressors van Urei, distressor, fatso. Lampendoosjes van Drawmer (1960), focusrite (red7, isa), millenium, ... Delay machine van line6, en tenslotte DI's van Radial (klinkt belachelijk om zelf di's mee te nemen, maar probeer ze eerst maar eens) Ook tof voor de bassen en acc gitaren: een radial omvormer van line naar instr. Level, gevolgd door een line 6 pod pro of een ampeg SVT2-pro preamp.

Verder zou ik zo zeggen, als je het budget hebt, neem dan gewoon een digidesing venue mee op tour, dan heb je enkel je Ilock mee te sleuren ipv een hele rack.

----------


## wouter_jp

> Wat betreft de DBX120: ikzelf gebruik hem geregeld live, en ik ken andere mensen die het ook doen, maar dan spreken we toch over gebruik binnen de rock'n'roll of de dance. Ikzelf vind hem handig om al je begeleidingsinstrumenten wat meer naar beneden te duwen, zodat je meer plaats krijgt voor je lead's.
> .



en insert je die 120 dan op een subgroep,en rout je daar alles heen wat je door die 120 wil hebben,of stuur je m aan via een auxje?

----------


## neeltje

ik neem hem meestal via een auxje.

----------


## MSS

wat ik zelf gebruik;

ssl mixbus compressor (uit 4000 console) zelfbouw weliswaar, maar werkt te gek op een drums groupje.

urei 1176 compressor 2x tevens zelfbouw (trafo i/o) te gek op zowat ALLES.

barth dynaset comps, 160x comps, mo-fx delay-tje en een ensoniq dp4.

Wat betreft de transient designer, wel eens gebruikt in studio als het echt slecht is. Live neem heb ik ze nooit gebruikt, ik stem zelf de kit (meestal bij vaste klanten) goede mic erop (beta98) en dat heb je echt niks nodig verder.

dbx120 zou ik zelf nog wel willen en wat u5 di's van avalon :P.

Wat betreft een high-end channelstrip; 
waar kom je zoal; en al staat er een goede tafel.
Dan moet je al minstens met iets als summit/universal audio etc. ofzo aankomen, wil je dat overtreffen.

----------


## berolios

Paar daagjes in Frankfurt geweest en direct een hoop gezelligheid gemist zie ik ;-) Bedankt allemaal !

Avalon stond er zelfs ook met een éigen stand (4 vierkante meter, maar toch..), heb zelfs nog even met de chief designer mogen babbelen... 

Als ik nu geheel eerlijk ben heb ik tot eergisteren nog nooit zelf met een SPL TD gespeeld. Op de Messe kon je wat verschillende tracks/ instrumenten erdoor jassen en ik vond het resultaat gewoon verbluffend !! Dit was echter maar op een hoofdtelefoontje, maar ik ga hem zeker spoedig live eens proberen. Wat wel inderdaad zo is (volgt logischerwijs ook wel uit de wijze waarop de TD werkt), is dat je geen sound eruit kan krijgen die niet al in het orginele geluid zat. Maar als de basis goed is, kan hij volgens mij wel strakke plassertjes veroorzaken ;-) Ik vind het wel jammer dat ze de TD-2 ongebalanceerd hebben uitgevoerd om de prijs extra te drukken...

Verder heb ik wat op dit onderwerp betrekking hebbende studio-spullen betreft niet echt excessief veel gezien helaas. Het uitproberen was steeds ook helaas beperkt tot hoofdtelefoon, dus dat geeft ook niet bepaald een representatieve indruk.
[LIST][*]Summit stond bij de importeur, maar die kerel sprak niet eens fatsoenlijk engels, kon ik ook niet uitproberen.[*]Toft Audio (op basis van FET-schakelingen) ook bij importeur, apparaat alleen provisorisch uit kunnen proberen helaas, compressoren vielen een beetje tegen.[*]TLA en Emperical Labs bij importeur, beide beetje kunnen uitproberen, best goede indruk gemaakt.[*]Tube Tech bij importeur, kon niet uitproberen.[*]Focusrite eenvoudige eigen stand, kon wel alles uitproberen, heb Liquid Channel, ISA-430, ISA-220 en Red 7 kort geprobeerd, was om eerlijk te zijn langer bezig met het spul aan de gang krijgen dan me lief was...[*]XTA ook bij importeur op stand, SiDD eens geprobeerd, leek zeer goed te werken, alleen lijkt hij me alleen bruikbaar bij vaste bands oid, want hij werkte niet direct écht snel naar mijn mening...[/LIST]Volgens mij ben ik wel een en ander vergeten te vermelden, maar ach ja, de message is wel duidelijk denk ik....

Nogmaals bedankt voor alle reacties !

Heeft er iemand misschien live-ervaring met de ISA-430 MKII van Focusrite ??

----------


## berolios

Allemaal bedankt voor jullie reacties !!

Ik ga proberen op (korte?) termijn een Avalon VT-747sp aan te schaffen. 
Een stereo EQ/ opto-comp als de 747 geeft mij op dit moment simpelweg het meeste waar voor mijn geld...
Deze unit krijgt bijna unaniem positieve 'recensies' van de mensen die ik erover spreek en ermee gewerkt hebben. Daarbij heb ik het genoegen gehad hem zelf twee keer uit te mogen proberen bij een Big Band, daar heb ik dan ook tweemaal met een brede grijns achter mijn mengtafel gestaan ;-)

Wat ik daarnaast op mijn verlanglijstje heb gezet is een TD2 of TD4 van SPL.

Welke er het eerste gaat komen hangt af van de 'kansen' die zich op de 2e hands markt voordoen ;-). Maar ik ga voorlopig even uit van de Avalon...

Nogmaals bedankt!
Cheers!


p.s. heeft iemand van jullie misschien ervaring met units (bijv. via eBay) uit de VS te kopen?

----------


## berolios

Maar even een update geven:

Vorige week een 747 gekocht, dit weekend 3 shows mee gedaan en ben er héél erg blij mee. Vooral de side-chain EQ is een feature waar ik eerder nog niet zo gek veel mee gestoeid had, maar die echt helemaal top is !! Verder natuurlijk een te gekke compressor en EQ !!

----------


## Mike Manders

de 747 is inderdaad een mooi apparaat als je van het buizengeluid houdt.

mijn live rek bestaat uit:
Midas XL42
Klark DN332 (insert op de XL42)
SPL Transient designer
Lexicon PCM91
TC M5000
Benchmark DAC 1 D/A converter

natuurlijk is dit voor iedereen erg persoonlijk. Met mijn XL42 heb ik in het begin wel wat moeite gehad. Je denkt toch in de buurt te komen van het XL4 geluid, maar dat lukt dus niet met zo'n ding. Ik ben persoonlijk niet zo'n buizenfan op het gebied van preamps. Dus als je nog eens een goeie preamp wil zou je de spullen van Focusrite (ISA 430) eens moeten proberen, of de preamps van Toft Audio. maar nogmaals, dit is dus GEEN buizen, preamps zijn ook nog eens heel persoonlijk, soms werkt het wel en bij sommige mensen ook helemaal niet. De Avalon 737 heb ik 2 jaar bij rowwen heze op de leadzang gebruikt. Bij die zanger werkte het erg goed, maar ik heb bij andere mensen het ding ook eens gewoon ertussenuit getrokken omdat het nergens naar klonk...

----------


## dokter dB

Ik vind een cleane channelstrip nou juist echt bijna niets toevoegen bij Live-sound. Die cleane sound zit al in de mengtafel.

Ik vind de 737 te gek voor gebruik bij dynamische vocalmics (Live-sound dus). 
De harmonics van de (mic) input geven een toevoeging die de spraakverstaanbaarheid ten goede komt, en een "dikkere/rijkere" sound geeft. Dat kan ik niet met een mengtafelkanaal alleen namaken. 
Het heeft dan ook niets met eq te maken.

Met condensatormics heb ik behoorlijk slechte ervaring met de 737, (behalve een keertje bij dwarsfluit).
Dan vind ik het echt too much gewoon, niet subtiel.
Dan is in de studio een cleane strip (ISA/CIB etc) weer veel fijner m.i. maar voor livesound vind ik het verschil met de mixer zelf gewoon te klein.

----------


## berolios

Goedemorgen mannen!

Nou, dat idee had ik in eerste instantie ook een beetje: wat moet een cleane strip significant toevoegen aan een XL-3 of XL-4 dat je bijvoorbeeld niet met een 160 en/of 901 kunt bereiken... 
Maar aan de andere kant kan ik me wel goed voorstellen dat ook cleane channelstrips/ outboard een grote meerwaarde kunnen hebben als je bijvoorbeeld een digitale tafel gebruikt. Vooral een kwestie van 'the right place at the right time' denk ik, maar dat geldt ook voor tube-channels, nietwaar?

Wat ik ook fijn vind aan de 747 is dat je de keuze hebt om de buizen wél of niet te gebruiken: TSP (als je dat zou willen), dus dat geeft ook wat extra flexibiliteit. Jammer dat ze dat niet ook bij de 737 hebben gedaan, dat had hem allicht een stuk flexibeler inzetbaar gemaakt. Maar daar zal best een goede reden of logica achter zitten.

De komende tijd wil ik graag nog één toevoeging doen aan mijn rack (daarna zijn de knaken weer even op  :Cool:  ): een PCM 91 of een TD-4. Ik kom wel regelmatig op grote evenementen en festivals waar eigenlijk alles gewoon dik in orde is en ik dus alleen maar die dingen hoef te gebruiken die 'onze' sound maken (zoals bijv. een TD-4). Maar aan de andere kant kom ik 'helaas' ook nog met regelmaat in (kleinere) clubs waar ze bijvoorbeeld nog niet eens een beetje goede galm hebben (wat ik dus wél heel belangrijk vind), laat staan een beetje propere outboard... Hoe denken jullie daarover, wat kan ik het beste doen en waarom? Wat is bijvoorbeeld de reden dat jij ook een PCM91 en M5000 meesleept Mike? 

Hoor het wel... thanks!
Cheers


p.s. Voor de prijs van een 91 krijg je ook een 737, maar ik denk dat een 737 in het stadium waar ik nu zit relatief gezien net wat minder toevoegt dan een PCM 91.

----------


## dokter dB

hey jeroen,
Ik sleep oa ook een pcm91 mee, en ook een TD4 (zoals je weet :-))
Ik zou de TD4 eerder kopen 
Je komt de pcm vaak genoeg op lokatie tegen, en in verhouding sleep je dan dus vaker een toevoeging mee  :Smile: 

En de goedkopere lexicon (mpx 550?) klinkt al best wel erg goed, neem die dan voor noodgevallen ofzo.

----------


## dokter dB

> Maar aan de andere kant kan ik me wel goed voorstellen dat ook cleane channelstrips/ outboard een grote meerwaarde kunnen hebben als je bijvoorbeeld een digitale tafel gebruikt. Vooral een kwestie van 'the right place at the right time' denk ik, maar dat geldt ook voor tube-channels, nietwaar?



ja dat denk ik ook wel ja, zeker met de preamps van budget digi-tafels

----------


## Timo Beckman

Qua compressie gebruik ik meestal bss voor bijna alles Voor specials (ac.git keys etc) heb ik 2 oram compr. sc1 en 2 Dit zijn geen buizen compressors daar die mij een beetje teveel ellende geven on the road
maar zijn vergelijkbaar met focus rite bleu
voor vocalen een combie met een normale compressor en een 901mk2 of alleen een compr.
Eventueel nog een hidef eq van oram alleen mag deze niet boven de 0db uit wat hem niet echt geschikt maakt voor live gebruik
Verder gebruik geen losse pre-amps daar er meestal geen tijd is om het een en ander aan te sluiten ivm tijd gebrek
Verder zitten er wat galms in (3 x m2000 mpx eq etc) en playback ellende 
Ik zou eventueel eerder naar echt goede mikes gaan kijken daar je met de juiste mikes veel minder rand apperatuur nodig zult hebben om het hele zaakje goed te laten klinken

----------


## berolios

> hey jeroen,
> Ik sleep oa ook een pcm91 mee, en ook een TD4 (zoals je weet :-))...



PCM was me nog niet opgevallen, TD-4 uiteraard wel ;-) !





> ...
> Ik zou de TD4 eerder kopen 
> Je komt de pcm vaak genoeg op lokatie tegen, en in verhouding sleep je dan dus vaker een toevoeging mee 
> En de goedkopere lexicon (mpx 550?) klinkt al best wel erg goed, neem die dan voor noodgevallen ofzo.



Hallo Barny!

Ja, dat was mijn redenatie ook, ik heb er dan ook even over gedacht in plaats van een 91 een M2000 of een MPX-1 te nemen. Maar met zo'n unit heb ik toch het gevoel van "je geeft een hoop geld uit aan een apparaat dat het dan toch nét niet helemaal is". Aan de andere kant zul je zo'n M2000 altijd kunnen blijven gebruiken voor snare of multi-FX dingetjes, da's dan wel weer waar natuurlijk.

Maar ik neig ook meer naar de TD-4, om de reden die jij al aangaf, maar ook omdat ik denk dat die in dit stadium het meeste bijdraagt aan het geluid dat ik zoek. Helaas is het er nog altijd niet van gekomen een TD eens zélf live uit te proberen, maar ik ga dat de komende tijd ergens zeker eens proberen te doen... ben eens benieuwd, ik verwacht er toch wel wat van ;-)!

Thanks !

----------


## berolios

> ...Voor specials (ac.git keys etc) heb ik 2 oram compr. sc1 en 2 Dit zijn geen buizen compressors daar die mij een beetje teveel ellende geven on the road maar zijn vergelijkbaar met Focusrite Blue...



Oram, effe gegoogled, zelf nog nooit gezien... qua kleur inderdaad vergelijkbaar met Focusrite Blue (kosten wel wat minder ;-) ). Maar jij bent er helemaal tevreden mee? Het is wel zo dat een groot aantal (moderne) buizencompressors behoorlijk robuust is ontworpen en dus ook geschikt zijn voor on-the-road gebruik (zoals bijvoorbeeld de Avalon 747  :Big Grin:  ).





> Ik zou eventueel eerder naar echt goede mikes gaan kijken daar je met de juiste mikes veel minder rand apperatuur nodig zult hebben om het hele zaakje goed te laten klinken



Hi Timo,

Thanks man! Ik ben het zeker met je eens dat een goed geluid begint met het kiezen van de juiste microfoons (en de juiste plaatsing daarvan!), daarin laat ik mij zeker ook gelden. Maar met microfoonkeuze alleen red je het echt niet, zeker niet bij popmuziek. Goede dynamische tools kunnen dan zeker uitkomst bieden. Ik ben ook niet van plan zoveel te gaan meeslepen dat ik aankom en de local FX-racks eigenlijk compleet ga vervangen. Ik wil vooral die tools meenemen die ik nooit/ zelden tegenkom in local racks en die ik wél graag zou willen gebruiken om tot de sound te komen die ik zoek. Dat is in het kort zo'n beetje de context van deze thread.





> Verder gebruik geen losse pre-amps daar er meestal geen tijd is om het een en ander aan te sluiten ivm tijd gebrek



Een pre-amp is net zo snel aangesloten als een FX, misschien nog wel sneller... xlretje vanuit multi naar pre-amp en van daaruit line-in (of nog liever: insert return) in je kanaal en klaar is kees?





> Verder zitten er wat galms in (3 x m2000 mpx eq etc) en playback ellende



Begrijp ik het nu goed dat jij 3 M2000's in je mix-rackje hebt zitten (dat zijn dus effectief 6 reverbs/ FX)? Of heb je het hier over de verhuur-racks van je eigen bedrijf of zo (hoewel ik ook dat best veel vind)?

Cheers

----------


## cobi

Ik ben ook bezig mijn personal rackje samen te stellen. 

Mijn lijstje:
-mijn XL42 (omdat ik veel gebruik maak van digitale tafeltjes) komt als het goed is binnen 1 a 2 weken binnen.
-Ik zit te denken aan een DBX 160 compressor
-TC M2000 (voor de vocalen zit er meestal wel een goed apparaat in het rack, het blijft alleen altijd zoeken naar de instrument fx/speciaaltjes, daar is die m2000 dan ook voor bedoelt)

Ik hoorde vandaag iets over de DBX 160, het liefst zou ik een stereo exemplaar nemen zodat ik eventueel ook een aantal vocalen stereo door 2 sub groepjes kan routen en kan compressen, de stereo versie zou qua klank minder zijn dan de mono versie van de 160. Wat is daar van waar?

----------


## berolios

Hallo Cobi,

Voor zover ik weet heb je van de DBX 160a alleen maar een mono versie (helemaal te gekke compressor trouwens), maar kun je er wel twee als stereo koppel laten werken. Daarnaast heeft DBX ook stereo compressors: 160 SL heten die dingen geloof ik. Beide hebben 160 typenummers, welke bedoel je?

De 160a is simpelweg weergaloos voor vooral bas en stemmen, heb er een paar keer mee gespeeld en was zeer onder de indruk. Ik moet je eerlijk zeggen dat mijn ervaring met de 160SL zeer beperkt is, ik weet wel dat dit erg snelle compressors zijn. Een goed vergelijk kan ik je dus niet geven, misschien dat iemand anders hier dat beter kan...

Je ziet dat trouwens veel: een XL-42 met daarin een 160a (en evt. 901) geinserteerd.

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan...

----------


## Timo Beckman

:Cool:  Mijn main fx-rack bestaat uit 3 x M2000 1 x mpx1 (kl**te ding maar wordt wel gevraagd) Bss eq sony mdp11 (?) cdp nog iets
tc finalyzer Bss 901 mk2 oram sc1 en 2 Bss quad comp (2X) en 2 kuhnle G400 (niet echt bekent maar erg goed mede door een master treshhold over alle 8 gates.
verder een recording rack 2 x HD 24 en een systeem rack met 2 bss Blu 80 voor alles wat ik maar wil.
Verder nog wat los spul en een aantal mixers.(2 x a&h 1 x Midas)
Ik ben Free-lancer en geef liever mijn geld uit aan leuke dingen dan het naar de belastings dienst te brengen Vandaar Groeten 
Timo Beckman
The sound is going to be as good as the band plays

----------


## wouter_jp

mijn rackje:

dbx 160A
tc-electronics triple-C
2 x aphex 661 expressor
mo-fx

en op mijn verlanglijstje staat een xl42.

ben met alle speeltjes erg blij.
die 160A is erg fijn voor bas/snare ,vocals.
met de juiste instelling is die triple-C echt wel een leuk ding voor een zeer leuk prijsje ( 2e hands meestal rond de 175 ergens op te scharrelen. )
de aphexen doen het lekker als stereo paartje op een toetsen sub groepje.

----------


## berolios

> Ik ben Free-lancer en geef liever mijn geld uit aan leuke dingen dan het naar de belastings dienst te brengen



Dat zeker ;-) !

----------


## lifesound

momenteel zit in mijn rackje:

BSS 901 in combinatie met Distressor voor lead vocal
Eventide H3000

----------


## wouter_jp

> momenteel zit in mijn rackje:
> 
> BSS 901 in combinatie met Distressor voor lead vocal
> Eventide H3000



zeer netjes.
die distressor zie je steeds vaker.
heb hem alleen nog niet kunnen horen.. maar ik mag er van uit gaan dat het een te vette bak is ?

----------


## Mike Manders

[QUOTE=berolios] Wat is bijvoorbeeld de reden dat jij ook een PCM91 en M5000 meesleept Mike? 



de reden dat ik 2 galmen bij heb is dat de PCM91 bij Stevie Ann niet klinkt op haar stem, dus voor haar de M5000. En bij Jody's Singers en Xander klinkt de PCM91 weer het beste. Dus op deze manier heb ik altijd iets bij wat werkt. Ik was trouwens vergeten te vertellen dat ik live ook zeer vaak gebruik maar van de Roland Space Echo RE201.
 Verder is het fijn dat als je tourt met een digitale tafel dat je 2 goeie galmen bij hebt, want wat er in die tafels zit is niet om over naar huis te schrijven.

----------


## lifesound

> zeer netjes.
> die distressor zie je steeds vaker.
> heb hem alleen nog niet kunnen horen.. maar ik mag er van uit gaan dat het een te vette bak is ?



ik heb inderdaad niet te klagen over die distressor. Vooral in combinatie met een 901 kan je de vocal eender waar plaatsen in het geheel.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Sorry dat ik reageer.

maar als je een losse preamp gebruikt zal je ALTIJD (behalve XL4) via de insert return de tafel in moeten komen. De line-in is namelijk vaak gewoon verzwakt via wat weerstanden en vervolgens de MIC-preamp ingeduwt. ik heb effe de schema's van H1000 en H2000 ook bekeden, en deze doen dat ook. Een tafel met een losse gain regeling voor de line-in (XL4) is wel goed.

oja ik heb nog ff gekeken, de soundcraft 5 heeft wel een goede line-in, maar de MH4 niet.
joost

----------


## berolios

> Sorry dat ik reageer



Alle nuttige inbreng is welkom. Je hoeft je écht niet te verontschuldigen of zo !! Dus: welkom, welkom !!  :Big Grin:  





> ...maar als je een losse preamp gebruikt zal je ALTIJD (behalve XL4) via de insert return de tafel in moeten komen. De line-in is namelijk vaak gewoon verzwakt via wat weerstanden en vervolgens de MIC-preamp ingeduwt. ik heb effe de schema's van H1000 en H2000 ook bekeden, en deze doen dat ook. Een tafel met een losse gain regeling voor de line-in (XL4) is wel goed.
> 
> oja ik heb nog ff gekeken, de soundcraft 5 heeft wel een goede line-in, maar de MH4 niet.
> joost



Hi Joost,

Daar heb je gelijk in, dat was ook de reden dat ik dat vertelde. Het is ook best logisch te redeneren zoals jouw verhaal: pre-amp uit is op lijn-niveau, dus dan nemen we ook lijn-in op de tafel. Maar zoals je al vertelde gaan bij veel tafels de lijn-inputs tóch nog door de mic pre. Als je insert-return in gaat, omzeil je de hele gainstructuur, dit is dus eigenlijk veel beter!! (maar dat was jouw mededeling ook al)

Trucje trouwens afgegekeken van Dr. dB ;-)....

XL-4 heeft trouwens ook een aparte ATT voor line-in....


Cheers!

----------


## dokter dB

:Stick Out Tongue:  
je kan bij een heritage 2k/3k ook nog "group bus in", als je zonodig op XLR wil blijven.  :Smile:  
Dan kan je qua VCA's wel alleen naar VCA 9 of 10 
maar op zich niks mis mee...

----------


## sompi

heeft er iemand ervaring met de liquidchannel van focusrite in live situaties ?

----------


## frederic

Ik ben van plan een channelstrip van SSL te kopen. Iemand al ervaring mee?

----------


## berolios

> je kan bij een heritage 2k/3k ook nog "group bus in", als je zonodig op XLR wil blijven.  
> Dan kan je qua VCA's wel alleen naar VCA 9 of 10 
> maar op zich niks mis mee...



Maar dat werkt dan toch niet zo lekker met EFX (Aux sends), of zie ik iets over het hoofd?

----------


## Timo Beckman

niet op een losse channel strip maar wel op de tafel van het nob studio 1 erg direct qua klank Een beetje agressief maar op zich niks mis mee. Is erg mooi in combinatie met een summit compressor.
De eerste keer allen de comps van de tafel gebruikt Vond dat een beetje te agressief.
Dit is al een paar jaar geleden Weet niet hoe ik het nu zou vinden Mijn smaak is een beetje verandert sins die tijd.

----------


## dokter dB

> Maar dat werkt dan toch niet zo lekker met EFX (Aux sends), of zie ik iets over het hoofd?



ja das idd waar maar gebruik jij effecten dan?  :Big Grin:

----------


## gertgeluid

Heren,

Wat een gezelligheid hier. Mag ik me ook in de discussie mengen?

Ik zag een paar keer de XL42 langs komen in deze draad. Ik ben eigenlijk nog op zoek naar een leuke compressor om hierop te inserten (ook 2 kantjes in 1 HE voor mijn portable "festivalrack", anders zak je weg in de modder  :Wink:  ). Heeft iemand hier al mee geëxperimenteerd en een leuk huwelijk kunnen ontdekken?

Verder nog een kleine duit in het zakje betreffende de M2000: voor instrumenten is het een heel fijn apparaat. Voor vocalen vind ik hem niet denderend. Dan zou ik zelfs de M-one liever op vocaal gebruiken. Wellicht omdat deze nieuwer is en wat "modernere" algoritmes gebruikt.

Geen kwaad woord over de M2000 verder. Ik heb hem regelmatig als main galm op solo instrumenten. Afgelopen week nog op accordeon: prachtig!

Wat raar dat ik dit forum nog niet eerder heb ontdekt. Het leeft hier even een stuk meer dan in A.N.A.P. :Smile:  

Groetjes,
Gert

----------


## soep

Hoi Gert, leuk hier ook eens wat van je te lezen...

Ik gebruik in "m'n" festivalrekje een XL-42 i.c.m. een BSS901 en een SPL Dynamaxx, werkt prima IMHO. Heb hierbij ook een TC M2k en gebruik die eigenlijk ook maar zelden voor vocalen, maar echt zeg... liever een M-one, dit doet zelfs pijn aan mijn "beschadigde" oren..  :Wink:  ; nahhh, die laat ik meestal uitzetten  :Big Grin:  . Meestal is er (gelukkig) wel een Lexi PCM of een SPX (990 of 2000) voorhanden....

groetjes,
soepie , uhh Joep...

----------


## berolios

> Heren,
> Wat een gezelligheid hier. Mag ik me ook in de discussie mengen?



Tuurlijk !! Welkom, welkom !!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  





> Ik zag een paar keer de XL42 langs komen in deze draad. Ik ben eigenlijk nog op zoek naar een leuke compressor om hierop te inserten (ook 2 kantjes in 1 HE voor mijn portable "festivalrack", anders zak je weg in de modder  ). Heeft iemand hier al mee geëxperimenteerd en een leuk huwelijk kunnen ontdekken?



Als je per se een 'normale' 1 HE compressor wilt kun je óf de lokale compressoren van het festival gebruiken, óf kijken naar de welbekende 'industry standard' units van Klark, BSS, Focusrite, XTA en companen (naar gelang je eigen voorkeur uiteraard  :Big Grin: ). 
Ik heb zelf geen XL-42 maar zie bij collega's regelmatig de XL-42 + 901 + 160a combinatie, maar dat is dus wel méér dan 1 HE....

Waar je allicht ook eens naar zou kunnen kijken is een XTA SiDD (_parallelle thread_)... heb je wel weer een 'onnodige' AD/DA conversie in je chain zitten...





> Verder nog een kleine duit in het zakje betreffende de M2000: voor instrumenten is het een heel fijn apparaat. Voor vocalen vind ik hem niet denderend. Dan zou ik zelfs de M-one liever op vocaal gebruiken. Wellicht omdat deze nieuwer is en wat "modernere" algoritmes gebruikt.
> 
> Geen kwaad woord over de M2000 verder. Ik heb hem regelmatig als main galm op solo instrumenten. Afgelopen week nog op accordeon: prachtig!



Ja, dat kan ik wel met je eens zijn, het is echt geen slechte unit of zo, maar als 'paradepaardje' voor je vocals schiet hij toch wat tekort.... Maar heb je écht liever een liever een M1 dan M2000 op stemmen ??

Cheerio!

----------


## frederic

heeft er hier eigenlijk al iemand een SSL channelstrip gebruikt?
Ik wil die gebruiken voor de opname van vocals.

----------


## gertgeluid

Een 901 is nog even iets teveel van het goede. Ik zie dit ook meer als een "luxe-product". Dat wat de 901 "doet", is ook best te behappen met een beetje vingervlugheid. Voordeel is dat je met een 901 meer aandacht kunt verstigen op de rest van de mix. Ik ben hoe dan ook een geoefende faderrider en zo houd ik altijd een handje vrij om continu op de vocalen te letten. De dynamics doos doet het snelle werk, en ik maak het "muzikaal" door tussen het coupletje en refreintje toch even dat verschil te maken in niveau. Desalniettemin is de 901 zeker iets voor op de lijst voor mijn verjaardag  :Smile: 

Tja, je kunt natuurlijk zeggen dat de M-one in prijs ongeveer gelijk staat aan 1/4e PCM91, maar dat maakt hem niet minder goed. Dat ding verbaast me elke keer weer. Als je vocalist zijn of haar beroep goed begrijpt, is zelfs eem M-one een prachtig sausje. Tevens ben ik erg tevreden over de overige programma's die het apparaat biedt. Soms heb je leuke rock acts die een alternatieve delay+chorus op de vocaal gebruiken en dan vind ik de M-one toch best vette dingen doen. Zeker met een extern tap pedaaltje om de delaytijd erin te trappen.

----------


## gertgeluid

> Ja, dat kan ik wel met je eens zijn, het is echt geen slechte unit of zo, maar als 'paradepaardje' voor je vocals schiet hij toch wat tekort.... Maar heb je écht liever een liever een M1 dan M2000 op stemmen ??



Als je thuis op je kantoortje de standaard "hee hee tsa tsa" door een M2000 en door een M-one heen blèrt, dan vind ik de M-one natuurlijker. Gek genoeg.

----------


## dokter dB

> Dat wat de 901 "doet", is ook best te behappen met een beetje vingervlugheid. .



je vriendin zal wel blij met je zijn!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

leg eens uit hoe je dat doet, draai jij dan continu aan een kanaal-EQ ofzo? dat gaat toch niet?

----------


## berolios

Dat wilde ik nu net ook ongeveer gaan opmerken... ;-)
Je weet wel het concept achter een dynamische EQ, toch?

----------


## wouter_jp

> Een 901 is nog even iets teveel van het goede. Ik zie dit ook meer als een "luxe-product". Dat wat de 901 "doet", is ook best te behappen met een beetje vingervlugheid.



volgens mij ben je dan altijd net te laat,zeker als je het bandje niet kent.
en de fader onder controle houden is niet helemaal wat een 901 voor je doet toch ?

----------


## Mathijs

Een 901 is waanzinnig te gebruiken tegen ploppen, de-essen etc.
Heb je niet veel vingervlugheid voor nodig.

----------


## gertgeluid

Bij het "in de mix" zetten van een vocaal, is er een aantal aspecten die daar bij helpen, of beter gezegd: noodzakelijk zijn.

1. Microfoonkeuze, microfoontechniek en pre-amp.
2. EQ-ing.
3. Zonodig compressie.
4. Sjieke doch zeer waardevolle dozen als b.v. een 901.

Die laatste alleen als het vocaaltje het nodig heeft. De een helaas meer dan de ander.

Eigenlijk zou ik hier een puntje twee-en-een-half aan willen toevoegen (tussen EQing en compressie): "programma-afhankelijk faderriden". Vocalen zijn dynamisch en complex qua klank (duuhh). Als daar dan een bandje achter staat te spelen, is het heel prettig als er iemand aan de fader zit die de liedjes kent en daar helpt waar de vocalist dat zelf niet kan waarmaken. Ik kreeg altijd rare blikken als ik aan kwam wandelen met een sustain pedaal, en menig techneut heeft zich afgevraagd waarom ik in hemelsnaam de (vocaal-) fx return NAAST de vocaalfader(s) wil hebben... De simpele reden is: mijn rechterhand zit VAST op de vocaalfader(s). Indien nodig, kan ik met mijn pink de FX return wat corrigeren. Met mijn linkerhand doe ik de rest en met mijn voetje trap ik delaytijden in. De andere voet gebruik ik om op te staan  :Smile:  .

(Deze truuk betekent wel vreselijk heen en weer dansen op een festival met grote blenders waar de vocalen ergens rond de 38 beginnen en je ook nog een beetje aandacht wil besteden aan de kit of de bas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Enfin. Ik zal wel een hoop commentaar gaan krijgen. Feit is echter wel dat ik menig, zo niet te veel techneuten, dit niet zie doen terwijl het wel nodig is. Het spijt me zeer, maar als je na twee liedjes denkt dat je mix staat, je een joint gaat draaien en moppen gaat tappen met je lichttechneut, terwijl ik (en de rest van het publiek) gewoon hele stukken niet kan verstaan, dan vraag ik me af waar zo iemand zijn geld mee verdient. En dan hangt er vaak genoeg een 901 in hun racks en die maken ook hoorbaar verschil, maar daarmee ben je er nog niet!

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## robski

> Een 901 is nog even iets teveel van het goede.



De eerste zin slaat in jouw geval meteen de spijker op zijn kop.

In je volgend posts heb je een leuk klinkend verhaal. Mensen hier die al wat langer meelopen kunnen daaruit vooral opmaken op welk punt van de weg die je als geluidstechnicus aflegt jij je ongeveer begint. Aangezien je al een hoop commentaar verwacht weet je zelf waarschijnlijk ook al dat er 1 en ander nogal wankel is in je betoog.

Ieder van ons heeft zo'n filosofisch verhaaltje nodig om zijn ding te kunnen doen en dat verhaaltje ontwikkeld zich. 

MAAR:
-Blijf kritisch op je eigen verhaal en verhef het niet tot waarheid. 
Pas op met inhoudsloze termen als programma-afhankelijk-faderriden, Ik hoop dat iedereen dingen met de faders doet die iets te maken hebben met wat er op het podium gebeurt.......
Lastig als je hand vast zit aan een vox fader en je wil een snaregalm op moment x doen of een gitaar fx op moment y, juist omdat je de muziek zo goed kent. daar heb je immers twee handen voor nodig. Tijd om op 1 been te staan is er dan ook nauwelijks tijdens de show. Als technicus ben ik er niet om tekortkoming van de artiest te verbloemen, garbage in =garbage out. Natuurlijk moet ook de garbage zo goed mogelijk klinken :Smile: 

-Beweer alleen dat iets goedkoops net zo goed is als het allerduurste wanneer je gezien wordt als bron van kennis en ervaring. FOH tech van the stones, robbie williams o,i,d, geeft je heel misschien genoeg credits om met de vergelijking van een m-one en een pcm 91 weg te komen. Zelfs dan zullen de mensen bij lexicon dit natuurlijk nooit toegeven :Smile: 

-stem, microfoon, compressor en fx maken samen het stemgeluid. De apparaten zijn onderdeel van het stemgeluid en geen hulpmiddelen om tekortkomingen van de artiest of luiheid van de technicus op te lossen. 


Dit is helemaal niet bedoeld om te bashen, hoe meer mensen hier posten hoe beter.


greetz Robski

----------


## berolios

> De apparaten zijn onderdeel van het stemgeluid en geen hulpmiddelen om ..... *luiheid van de technicus op te lossen*.



Jawel !!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

*We gaan nu wel enigzins off-topic.....* 
*Een laatste reactie van mijn kant:*

_





 Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door gertgeluid

Eigenlijk zou ik hier een puntje twee-en-een-half aan willen toevoegen (tussen EQing en compressie): "programma-afhankelijk faderriden". Vocalen zijn dynamisch en complex qua klank (duuhh). Als daar dan een bandje achter staat te spelen, is het heel prettig als er iemand aan de fader zit die de liedjes kent en daar helpt waar de vocalist dat zelf niet kan waarmaken. Ik kreeg altijd rare blikken als ik aan kwam wandelen met een sustain pedaal, en menig techneut heeft zich afgevraagd waarom ik in hemelsnaam de (vocaal-) fx return NAAST de vocaalfader(s) wil hebben... De simpele reden is: mijn rechterhand zit VAST op de vocaalfader(s). Indien nodig, kan ik met mijn pink de FX return wat corrigeren. Met mijn linkerhand doe ik de rest en met mijn voetje trap ik delaytijden in. De andere voet gebruik ik om op te staan  .



_



> _(Deze truuk betekent wel vreselijk heen en weer dansen op een festival met grote blenders waar de vocalen ergens rond de 38 beginnen en je ook nog een beetje aandacht wil besteden aan de kit of de bas )_



Er bestaat zoiets als VCA's ...  :Big Grin:   :Cool:  
Dan kun je wat levels betreft lekker in het midden blijven staan en af en toe naar rechts of links lopen voor andere dingetjes. Voor EFX gebruik ik meestal vooral de master-schuiven (of pots) van de aux sends, dit ivm uitklinken van galm en delaytjes, en meestal zitten ook die vlakbij de VCA's in het midden, dus dat scheelt ook weer lopen  :Cool: .

Na een nummer of twee hoef je echt niet achterover te gaan hangen met een jointje, maar tegen die tijd zou je mix toch wel mogen staan ;-).... Fine-tunen per nummer zul je altijd moeten blijven doen, maar in de basis zou het grootste deel dan wel klaar moeten zijn als het een beetje meezit.

*Afijn, nu weer on-topic ?*

Cheerio!

----------


## gertgeluid

Wat een reacties alweer! ANAP is er niets bij  :Smile:  En ook meteen kritisch. Ondanks de "tegenspraak" vind ik het wel nuttiger. Dat zullen jullie dan weer wel met me eens zijn  :Smile:  Ik zal niet proberen om jullie woorden onderuit te halen, dat is kansloos. Wel grijp ik mijn kans om mijn woorden toe te lichten. Het blijft een forum, nietwaar?

Robski. Ik begrijp dat mijn betoog een mooie indruk geeft van mijn nog prille stadium in het FOH hutje. En misschien ben ik wel iets te overtuigend in mijn denkbeeld. Ik was echter bloedserieus in mijn bevinding dat veel techneuten (echt heel veel!), ondanks een stapel dure outboard doosjes, er nog in slagen om een onstabiele mix te maken en vooral onverstaanbaar. Dit zijn niet alleen de lokale jeugdhonk techneuten. Ook grote acts bakken er soms weinig van.

En toen gaf ik de opmerking: "een 901 is een luxe product". Uiteraard is dat een beetje kort door de bocht. Er is echter een verschil tussen een goede techneut ZONDER 901 en een slechte techneut MET 901. Als ik bij het betreden van de concertzaal of het festivalterrein een enquete mocht invullen over wie straks mijn favoriete act gaat schuiven, dan kies ik voor het eerste. Misschien dat deze toelichting een helderder beeld geeft over mijn visie op doosjes als de 901.

Verder is mijn betoog over de M-one een beetje een eigen leven gaan leiden. Ik spiegelde hem af tegen de M2000 en niet de PCM 91. In vergelijking met de M2000 vind ik dat de M-one natuurlijker klinkt op vocalen. Kijk je dan ook nog even naar de prijs, dan is dat ding zeker niet zo gek.

Enfin. Ik zal wat gas terugnemen. De hoeveelheid kritiek ben ik niet gewend, maar het bevalt me wel. En berolios: wat mij betreft gaan we weer on-topic hoor! De reden dat ik deze topic betrad, was in eerste instantie ook channelstrips maar ik kreeg het zover om weer over goede/slechte techneuten, galmen en 901's te blaten. Mijn excuses!

----------


## berolios

> En berolios: wat mij betreft gaan we weer on-topic hoor! De reden dat ik deze topic betrad, was in eerste instantie ook channelstrips maar ik kreeg het zover om weer over goede/slechte techneuten, galmen en 901's te blaten. Mijn excuses!



No problem  :Wink: .

----------


## dokter dB

> Ik begrijp dat mijn betoog een mooie indruk geeft van mijn nog prille stadium in het FOH hutje. En misschien ben ik wel iets te overtuigend in mijn denkbeeld. Ik was echter bloedserieus in mijn bevinding dat veel techneuten (echt heel veel!), ondanks een stapel dure outboard doosjes, er nog in slagen om een onstabiele mix te maken en vooral onverstaanbaar. Dit zijn niet alleen de lokale jeugdhonk techneuten. Ook grote acts bakken er soms weinig van.
> En toen gaf ik de opmerking: "een 901 is een luxe product". Uiteraard is dat een beetje kort door de bocht. Er is echter een verschil tussen een goede techneut ZONDER 901 en een slechte techneut MET 901. Als ik bij het betreden van de concertzaal of het festivalterrein een enquete mocht invullen over wie straks mijn favoriete act gaat schuiven, dan kies ik voor het eerste. Misschien dat deze toelichting een helderder beeld geeft over mijn visie op doosjes als de 901.



Gert, vat dit niet persoonlijk op, maar dit is het beeld wat je bij mij schept:
Je klinkt als een typisch voorbeeld van iemand met een grote mond, die net komt kijken, en alles beter weet.
En ook die anderen moet afkraken om er zelf beter uit te komen, en om zichzelf te profileren, als niemand je (nog) kent.
Dat neemt niet weg dat je het waarschijnlijk echt wel goed bedoeld, fanatiek bent, en talent zal hebben etc etc.
Maar als je je zo opstelt zullen weinig mensen (die er voor jou toe doen) dat serieus nemen, en zal je meer kapot maken dan je lief is.
Uiteindelijk ben je met muziek bezig en niet met een wedstrijd.
Uiteindelijk zal je milder worden en begrijpen dat jouw woorden :

"veel techneuten (echt heel veel!), ondanks een stapel dure outboard doosjes, er nog in slagen om een onstabiele mix te maken en vooral onverstaanbaar" 

kant nog wal raken. Want alleen jijzelf denkt jij het beter zou doen op dat moment, maar dat heb je niet gedaan/bewezen, dus dat gaat nergens over. 
Ik heb een hele hoop engineers zien vertrekken omdat iemand (bijv een studioengineer) dit soort verhalen vertelde over diegene. Er kwam een nieuwe engineer, en weer kwamen dezelfde problemen naar boven in de mix. 
Die problemen hebben met heel veel verschillende factoren te maken, zoals bijvoorbeeld de (weinig) invloed van de engineer op de band zelf, meewerking van het PA bedrijf, al dan niet soundcheck, PA-repetietiedagen, podiumvolume, produktie, PA ontwerp etc etc.
Wat je op de mengtafel doet kan pas kloppen als de rest ook klopt. Maar jij denkt te kunnen bepalen voor iemand anders dat alleen wat hij doet fout is. Dat is niet fraai.
Wat wel fraai zou zijn is, als je hier iets mee doet. Of als je dit al weet iig begrijpt dat dit zo overkomt.
Verder ken ik je niet en oordeel ik nu ook over jou wat ik eigenlijk echt helemaal niet wil, dus nogmaals vat dit alleen positief op aub! 





> Verder is mijn betoog over de M-one een beetje een eigen leven gaan leiden. Ik spiegelde hem af tegen de M2000 en niet de PCM 91. In vergelijking met de M2000 vind ik dat de M-one natuurlijker klinkt op vocalen. Kijk je dan ook nog even naar de prijs, dan is dat ding zeker niet zo gek.



hier ben ik het dus echt wel mee eens. de M2000 is niet bepaald een byzonder mooie galm. En voor bewust vieze galmpjes zijn er betere/goedkopere apparaten. M2000 is nog vlees nog vis wat mij betreft 


Verder BOT:
De reden waarom ik zelf een rack meeneem is om een gedeelte van de "sound" mee te nemen. Dat kost tijd qua aansluiten maar scheelt tijd qua het opzetten van de mix.
Ik werk dan via groepen, direct in op pre-amps, en buscompressie. Tijdens het festivalseizoen is dat echt een uitkomst als je weinig tijd hebt. 
Veel van de instellingen hoef je namelijk niet opnieuw te zoeken. 
Dan kan ik mij als gastmixer concentreren op de dekking van het systeem, en een gemiddelde daarin zoeken op het veld, ipv achter de tafel moeten blijven staan om de boel te redden. 
Over de 901: ik kan geen raps meer versterken zonder dit apparaat. Wat daarmee kan, kan ik op geen enkele manier bereiken.

----------


## gertgeluid

Beste dokter DB,

Aangezien ik net om de hoek kom kijken in dit forum, begrijp ik dat ik met mijn verhalen behoorlijk aan het "muiten" ben. Dat is erg ongepast van me. Mijn excuses hiervoor. Bescheidenheid is in mijn plaats een betere manier om iets te kunnen leren.

Ik vind het moeilijk om je bevindingen niet persoonlijk op te vatten. Dit doe ik dan ook wel, maar dan wel op een manier om er wijzer van te worden. No hard feelings dus. Kennelijk had ik even een schop onder mijn kont nodig en moest ik even op mijn plaats worden gezet.

Zoals ik al eerder had vermeld, is het even wennen aan deze groep ten opzichte van ANAP. Het lijkt erop dat het aandeel "pro's" hier wat groter is. Dan moet ik met mijn lovende verhalen over M-one's natuurlijk niet aan komen zetten. Het is absoluut niet mijn bedoeling om mensen danwel denkbeelden te kwetsen en ik zal daar dan ook goed op letten.

Wat mij betreft: zand erover. Les geleerd. Terug naar de orde van de dag.

Groet,
Gert

----------


## dokter dB

beste gert,
erg sportief gereageert!

wat is ANAP?
ik heb gegoogeld, en dan kom ik op een federatie van boeren... maar niet geluidsboeren  :Smile: 
mis ik iets?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gertgeluid

ANAP is de nieuwsgroep alt.nl.audio.pro. De activiteit is daar minder intensief en de onderwerpen variëren van "Is de Alesis 3630 een goede compressor?" tot de wat serieuzere recording vragen. Over het algemeen dus wat toegankelijker. Je zult daar niet snel gepest worden als je vraagt of de 3630 goed of slecht is. De sfeer is er best aangenaam.

In zekere zin zijn we soms wel boeren. Hoe vaak komt het niet voor dat we met kisten door de modder moeten "ploegen" op een verregend festival?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Groet,
Gert

----------


## MSS

> Over de 901: ik kan geen raps meer versterken zonder dit apparaat. Wat daarmee kan, kan ik op geen enkele manier bereiken.



ff off-topic;

kwam recent de d2 (dynamic eq) van XTA in rackje van apr tegen. 
De 901 ken ik maar weet iemand of deze xta versie ook zo goed werkt?

Werd op dat festivalletje alleen als de-esser op subje vox gebruikt.
Kon er dus niet ff rustig op los draaien....

----------


## soep

Om dan maar 's off-topic te reageren: Persoonlijk vind ik de D2 mooier klinken dan de 901, ik heb het gevoel dat ie minder "hakt" in het geluid.
Het is echter een stereo-apparaat met 3 banden, waarschijnlijk meer bedoeld voor mastering/eindprocessen. Alhoewel ik met een 901 tour heb ik lang getwijfeld waar ik voor zou kiezen, maar de overweging "1 kanaal / 4 banden" heeft uiteindelijk de doorslag gegeven (en de aanbieding "hij kan NU geleverd worden"). In de praktijk blijkt echter dat ik meestal maar 2 van de 4 banden effectief gebruik.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

groeten,
Soep

----------


## neeltje

De 901 wordt meestal ook geïnserteerd over een kanaal, dan wel een specifieke groep (vocals, backings, ...) terwijl de D2 in de systeemrack wordt ingevezen. Dit idd om bovenop het eq'en van de zaal toch nog snel toegang te kunnen hebben tot te storende frequenties (zeer handig als je bvb buitenlandse mixers hebt die nog nooit in hun leven een grote pa hebben gehoord, maar enkel de speakers van het lokale parochiecentrum van Oesbekistan, kan je zijn geluid toch nog een beetje aanpassen in de richting van een modern west-Europees geluid)

----------


## berolios

_Nou, had zelf al een oproep geplaatst met het vriendelijke verzoek niet te vervallen in onzin verhalen... modje heeft ook dat bericht maar effe weggepoetst zie ik ... Afijn, blij dat we weer on-topic zijn  !!_

Terug naar de orde van de dag: heb vanmorgen mijn TD-4 opgepikt en ben érg benieuwd hóe die gaat bevallen. Dát hij gaat bevallen, dat weet ik eigenlijk wel zeker... 

1 x kick en 2 x snare-top gaat het zowieso worden... daarmee heb ik dus nog één kanaaltje over: heeft iemand hier wel eens een TD op een (slag) gitaar gezet (is suggestie in de handleiding)? Zoja, met welk resultaat? Afijn, zodra mijn kabelsetje klaar is, heb ik natuurlijk tijd genoeg om er volop mee te experimenteren, dat zal ik dan ook zéker niet nalaten ;-)

In ieder geval allemaal alvast een zéér voorspoedig 2007 toegewenst !

Cheers

----------


## dokter dB

hey jeroen

Zet hem op cymbals das leuk...

Let op met teveel gain dan gaat het niet altijd goed met drums, je hebt wat meer dynamiek nodig dan normaal  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Ik gebruik hem altijd via groepen trouwens.
De group return +6 dB harder dan heb je het eventuele dynamiek-probleem wel opgelost.. dan ga je er met je mix dus wat zachter in...
Als je dat niet doet (je de groepen echt nodig voor andere dingen want geen vca's), dan gewoon de kanaalfader harder en gain terug... toch is met groepen m.i. echt wel een beter plan, dan kan je ook parallel bijmixen etc
plezier ermee!!

----------


## berolios

> hey jeroen
> 
> Zet hem op cymbals das leuk...
> 
> Let op met teveel gain dan gaat het niet altijd goed met drums, je hebt wat meer dynamiek nodig dan normaal   
> 
> Ik gebruik hem altijd via groepen trouwens.
> De group return +6 dB harder dan heb je het eventuele dynamiek-probleem wel opgelost.. dan ga je er met je mix dus wat zachter in...
> Als je dat niet doet (je de groepen echt nodig voor andere dingen want geen vca's), dan gewoon de kanaalfader harder en gain terug... toch is met groepen m.i. echt wel een beter plan, dan kan je ook parallel bijmixen etc
> plezier ermee!!



Hee Barny !

Wederom bedankt voor de nuttige tips! Dat plezier zal zéker gaan lukken ! Ik zal in ieder geval mijn gain-structuur goed in de gaten houden als ik hem ga gebruiken (en ik ben er zo eentje van de oranje lampjes op de kick-VU  :Big Grin:  ); ook zal ik hem zeker eens op OH proberen.

Moet even kijken hoe ik het precies ga doen, normaliter maak ik een groepje voor de snares met een compressor daarop (scheelt compressie kanalen tov aparte kanalen), dat zou ik natuurlijk ook met de TD insertie kunnen doen. 
Wat ik me dan wel afvraag is hoe goed het precies werkt als ik twee verschillende snares (zoals bijvoorbeeld bij ROOOM) door hetzelfde TD kanaal haal... vandaar dat ik er eerder aan zou denken de twee top-kanalen apart te inserteren.... maar dit is weer typisch zoiets dat ik gewoon moet proberen, voor hetzelfde geld werkt het perfect (een snare blijft een snare en de transient-response zal tussen de twee in essentie niet veel verschillen, TD-instellingen dus ook niet).

Met kick kan ik dat natuurlijk op dezelfde manier via een groepje doen, ik gebruik altijd een 52, met een 91 als aanvulling wanneer dat mogelijk is. 

Heb ik direct ook weer een extra kanaal op de TD over: kan ik mooi 2 OH's meenemen ;-)

Wordt weer lekker erop los experimenteren !!

Heb jij trouwens naast de TD ook nog iets van reguliere compressie om het level een beetje constant te houden (mocht de drummer dusdanig rottig trommelen  :Cool:  )? Ik bedoel: de TD gaat toch alleen met de transient impulse aan de haal? De hoogte van de impuls (verschil tussen twee slagen bijvoorbeeld) wordt toch niet beinvloed?

Thanks again!

Cheers 


Mochten er ook andere mensen nuttige input hebben: gaarne  :Big Grin:  !!

----------


## dokter dB

hey jeroen,

Leuk hee dat je ook de td hebt gekocht!
Als drummers rommelen is het m.i. onoplosbaar qua mix...
TD is zowiezo slechts een toevoeging...

TD op kick is bij mij meestal minder relvant gebleken dan op bv toms.
ligt erg aan drummer en muziekstijl... 

Bij electr. drums is het bv heel anders;
Bij yonderboi bv was TD weer onmisbaar op (electr) kick... en snares en beats (!)
Kortom, insert alle TD-kanalen op subgroepen en je kan on the fly kiezen wat werkt..
Probeer vooral alles wat niemand ooit nog heeft gedaan, en laat me weten wat gebeurd  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## cobi

Na wat langer wachten (nieuwe europese loodwet) is de XL42 dan toch binnen. Als compressor heb ik gekozen voor een BSS DPR 402 (compact en de-esser aan boord). Verder komt mijn M-audio interface ook in het rackje te zitten.

Vraagje: De XL42 heeft Bantam aansluitingen voor de insert dus ik zit er aan te denken om de compressor gewoon achter de XL42 te hangen (ipv te inserten). Zal deze routing invloed hebben op de klank? Of kan ik toch maar beter een paar van die bantam kabeltjes scoren om gebruik te maken van de insert van de preamp?

----------


## dokter dB

ik denk dat juist erachter ook wel fijn werkt (op een XL4/HERI kan je dat trouwens schakelen, je insertie pre of post eq....

Post EQ, (jouw situatie dus) gaat je hi-pass en eq mee je compressor in, voor zang is dat echt wel fijner omdat anders je compressie al zo erg ingrijpt op de p's en ander proximity laag etc, wat je er dan na de compressor uitdraait...
Vroeger had ik altijd een 901 pre-compressie, iets wat jij met de deesser van de 402 zou kunnen willen, maar post werkt eigenlijk over het algemeen veel fijner ben ik achter gekomen bij gebrek aan een pre-amp insertpunt (vt737)  :Smile:  

Je kan ook even een bantamkabeltje kopen en wat xlrretjes erop zetten, en proberen....

----------


## wouter_jp

> Na wat langer wachten (nieuwe europese loodwet) is de XL42 dan toch binnen. Als compressor heb ik gekozen voor een BSS DPR 402 (compact en de-esser aan boord). Verder komt mijn M-audio interface ook in het rackje te zitten.
> 
> Vraagje: De XL42 heeft Bantam aansluitingen voor de insert dus ik zit er aan te denken om de compressor gewoon achter de XL42 te hangen (ipv te inserten). Zal deze routing invloed hebben op de klank? Of kan ik toch maar beter een paar van die bantam kabeltjes scoren om gebruik te maken van de insert van de preamp?



he,die combi had ik ook in gedachten.
al zit ik nog te twijfelen tussen een dpr 402 en een dpr 404.
ik zou dan de eerste 2 ( dpr 404 ) kantjes achter de xl42 willen steken,en hou nog 2 kantjes compressie over.
niet alleen fijn op vocals ,maar ook handig voor bijv. een dance feestje.
dj L+R de xl42 in,en daarna direct door naar processor,en nog 2 kantjes compressie voor mc o.i.d

----------


## gertgeluid

Ik heb mijn dynamics doosje (een bescheiden Focusrite Compounder) bewust via de bantams laten lopen. Hiermee kun je namelijk de output level regelaar op je XL42 blijven gebruiken (in tegenstelling tot het gebruik van makeup gain op je dynamics apparaat, die soms niet "in de min" kan). Deze is handig om, wanneer je via een insert return de tafel in gaat, het level een beetje aan te passen aan de tafel. Bovendien is de meter op de XL42 dan ook je absolute referentie van "wat zijn we aan het doen"...

En je kunt natuurlijk via het "ins" knopje op de XL eventjes de dynamics uit het signaalpad halen. Dat lukt je niet als je de dynamics in serie zet.

Ik ben het met Dokter DB eens dat je de dynamics na de EQ moet plaatsen. Let dan even op dat de insertiepunten op de XL42 standaard op pre eq staan. Middels het verplaatsen van een zestal jumpers, kun je hem post schakelen.

Groet,
Grt

----------


## dokter dB

> Ik heb mijn dynamics doosje (een bescheiden Focusrite Compounder) bewust via de bantams laten lopen. Hiermee kun je namelijk de output level regelaar op je XL42 blijven gebruiken (in tegenstelling tot het gebruik van makeup gain op je dynamics apparaat, die soms niet "in de min" kan). Deze is handig om, wanneer je via een insert return de tafel in gaat, het level een beetje aan te passen aan de tafel. Bovendien is de meter op de XL42 dan ook je absolute referentie van "wat zijn we aan het doen"...
> 
> En je kunt natuurlijk via het "ins" knopje op de XL eventjes de dynamics uit het signaalpad halen. Dat lukt je niet als je de dynamics in serie zet.
> 
> Ik ben het met Dokter DB eens dat je de dynamics na de EQ moet plaatsen. Let dan even op dat de insertiepunten op de XL42 standaard op pre eq staan. Middels het verplaatsen van een zestal jumpers, kun je hem post schakelen.
> 
> Groet,
> Grt



dit vind ik absoluut een steekhoudend verhaal. 

Wat ik meestal doe:
Achter mn preamp heb ik tal van spul hangen (meestal een dbx160, een 901 en dan een graphic oid). 
Ik haal het insert return terug naar de tafel.

Ik heb bevonden dat zangers/zangeressen elke dag iets anders/zachter/harder/wel/niet-killen(raps) etc zingen.
Dus pas ik juist zelf altijd de gain aan van mn pre-amp (737), om bij te levelen, en niet de laatste output, wat jij doet met de xl42-output.
Het grote voordeel is, dat je je instelling van compressie en D-ess of dyneq etc niet hoeft aan te raken, en altijd die gemiddeld-ok setting hebt.
Je komt ook nooit in de problemen qua headroom.
Soms heb je aktieve stageblokken en dan heb je ook en levelstep die je in ene keer corrigeert met de inputgain.
Ik heb bevonden dat ik op deze manier met festivals geen tijd kwijt ben aan de vocal inregelen. Je kan het gewoon blind "aanzetten".

----------


## gertgeluid

> dit vind ik absoluut een steekhoudend verhaal.



Dank  :Smile: 





> Wat ik meestal doe:
> Achter mn preamp heb ik tal van spul hangen (meestal een dbx160, een 901 en dan een graphic oid). 
> Ik haal het insert return terug naar de tafel.
> 
> Ik heb bevonden dat zangers/zangeressen elke dag iets anders/zachter/harder/wel/niet-killen(raps) etc zingen.
> Dus pas ik juist zelf altijd de gain aan van mn pre-amp (737), om bij te levelen, en niet de laatste output, wat jij doet met de xl42-output.
> Het grote voordeel is, dat je je instelling van compressie en D-ess of dyneq etc niet hoeft aan te raken, en altijd die gemiddeld-ok setting hebt.
> Je komt ook nooit in de problemen qua headroom.
> Soms heb je aktieve stageblokken en dan heb je ook en levelstep die je in ene keer corrigeert met de inputgain.
> Ik heb bevonden dat ik op deze manier met festivals geen tijd kwijt ben aan de vocal inregelen. Je kan het gewoon blind "aanzetten".



Helemaal correct.

Het is inderdaad een kwestie van input gain van je preamp inregelen op het type vocalist/microfoon, waarna je hele arsenaal aan doosjes weer doet wat het moet doen.

De enige reden dat ik graag de output regelaar van de XL42 (plus zijn meters) gebruik, is omdat de gevoeligheid van de ins return per tafel kan verschillen. Het is dan erg prettig om een absolute "topknop" (want dat heeft de XL wel) te hebben met een meter ernaast, zodat je precies kan zien wat je terugstuurt naar de tafel. In sommige gevallen heb je bijvoorbeeld geen of gebrekkige metering op je kanaalstrip en dan is het wel fijn om te zien wat je uit je XL poept.

Nog even een noot betreffende de bantams: deze zijn op zich wel ok, maar in het begin had ik nog wel eens uitvallers. Zorg ervoor dat je pluggen schoon en degelijk zijn, want in tegenstelling tot de "welbekende betrouwbaarheid" van de connector, heb ik toch anders ervaren. Mocht je opeens je vocaal kwijt zijn, morrel dan eventjes aan de bantams.

Groet,
Gert

----------


## cobi

> ik denk dat juist erachter ook wel fijn werkt (op een XL4/HERI kan je dat trouwens schakelen, je insertie pre of post eq....
> 
> Post EQ, (jouw situatie dus) gaat je hi-pass en eq mee je compressor in, voor zang is dat echt wel fijner omdat anders je compressie al zo erg ingrijpt op de p's en ander proximity laag etc, wat je er dan na de compressor uitdraait...
> Vroeger had ik altijd een 901 pre-compressie, iets wat jij met de deesser van de 402 zou kunnen willen, maar post werkt eigenlijk over het algemeen veel fijner ben ik achter gekomen bij gebrek aan een pre-amp insertpunt (vt737)  
> 
> Je kan ook even een bantamkabeltje kopen en wat xlrretjes erop zetten, en proberen....



Ik werk eigenlijk het liefst post EQ qua inserties maar heb er eigenlijk nooit bij stil gestaan dan in geval van een de-esser pre EQ misschien handiger is. Ik denk dat ik idd maar een paar bantam's moet gaan halen en maar eens ga proberen. Op deze manier kan ik eigenlijk altijd per keer nog kiezen of ik pre of post EQ ga 'inserten'.

Zijn die bantam's echt zo slecht van kwaliteit? of is 'gertgeluid' de enigste die problemen heeft met deze plug?

----------


## dokter dB

ik heb nooit problemen met bantam gehad...
alleen dattik ze niet hard genoeg had aangeduwd...
je kan gewoon een kant en klaar kabeltje kopen, en doormidden knippen en xlrs eraan...

----------


## cobi

Inmiddels heb ik mijn rackje aardig op orde (XL42, BSS 402 en een PCM91), het zal steeds vaker voor komen dat er gebruik wordt gemaakt van een digitaal multikabel systeem (RSS digital snake, MADI bij digico's...), voor het geluid is het natuurlijk het beste om je mooie preamp op het podium te hebben (dus voordat het naar digitaal gaat), qua bedieningsgemak is dit natuurlijk niet handig. 

Hoe sluiten jullie de boel aan en waarom op deze manier?

----------


## dokter dB

hoi martijn

pcm 91 kan lokaal aes digitaal in/uit.
dan heb je meteen geneuzel met clocks enzo, wel werken niet werken wel werken, niet werken en lang leve digitaal  :Confused:  

voor de rest probeer ik extra analoge lijnen te regelen op FOH voor bijv voacal pre-amps, en gebruik ik liever geen analoge inserts op digitale tafels.
ik heb nooit meegemaakt dat er geen local rack/converters was/waren.

----------


## cobi

> hoi martijn
> 
> pcm 91 kan lokaal aes digitaal in/uit.
> dan heb je meteen geneuzel met clocks enzo, wel werken niet werken wel werken, niet werken en lang leve digitaal  
> 
> voor de rest probeer ik extra analoge lijnen te regelen op FOH voor bijv voacal pre-amps, en gebruik ik liever geen analoge inserts op digitale tafels.
> ik heb nooit meegemaakt dat er geen local rack/converters was/waren.



 
Ja maar goed, dat je local/FOH analoog in kan geloof ik wel, maar het gaat me eigenlijk over de afstand die je moet overbruggen naar het podium. Als daar alleen maar een digitale kabel ligt heb je dus een probleem.

Je gaat dan analoog mic in--->digitaal over de multi--->local rack in naar analoog--->je eigen preamps en dergelijk door--->terug naar digitaal en de tafel in. Daar zal het geluid niet echt beter van worden gok ik zo.

Op foh kun je natuurlijk altijd wel analoog in, maar mijn vraag was dus eigenlijk. Hoe de je signaal analoog zonder overbodig adda omzettingen vanaf het podium via je channelstrip in je tafel krijg.

Maar als er dus alsnog een aantal analoge lijnen liggen heb je dat probleem van 'tig' keer omzetten van analoog naar digitaal en omgekeerd dus niet.

----------


## dokter dB

> Maar als er dus alsnog een aantal analoge lijnen liggen heb je dat probleem van 'tig' keer omzetten van analoog naar digitaal en omgekeerd dus niet.



dat is kortgezegd wat ik bedoel

----------


## gertgeluid

Het topic is te leuk om dood te laten bloeden  :Smile: 

Heren engineers,

Al ruim vijf maanden ben ik intens tevreden met mijn XL42/Compounder huwelijk. Het enige gemis wat ik van tevoren al vreesde is een de-esser. Dit kan wel eens wenselijk zijn als je op een minder prettig klinkend systeem moet werken, of als je een vocalist hebt die veel "sssss" produceert. Het komt zelden voor, maar als het voorkomt, mis ik de kracht van een de-esser wel.

Verder merk ik dat ik bij mannelijke vocaaltjes veel aan het weghalen ben in het 160-200 gebied op de XL. Dit omdat ze bij rustige nummers erg duf gaan klinken, of als ze bijvoorbeeld te laag moeten zingen voor wat ze eigenlijk kunnen hebben. Resultaat is dat ik behoorlijk aan het aanpassen ben tijdens een gig. Zeker als er liedjes voorbij komen met een rustig couplet en een heftig refrein. Ik weet dat ik daar eerder in deze thread nogal laks over deed, maar we zijn nu een paar maanden verder en kennelijk heeft het lot me opgescheept met wat complexere vocalisten  :Wink: 

Vandaag heb ik dan toch weer even de vingers aan een dpr 901 II gehad. Het was te kort om er echt grondig aan te kunnen snuffelen, maar overtuigend was het wel. Ik hoop hem binnenkort even te kunnen huren voor een klusje of twee, zodat ik daarna kan beslissen of het voor mij de oplossing zou kunnen zijn.

Graag verneem ik van u of de volgende overwegingen juist zijn:

Positie in de keten: XL42 - 901 - Compounder.

Gebiedjes in de 901:
±180Hz, q=7, cut below threshold.
±8kHz, q=14, cut above threshold.

Verder was ik van plan om de 901 als een dual i/o doosje te gebruiken. Volgens de manual blijven de frequentiebanden echter ongewijzigd als de split functie is ingeschakeld. Daarmee gaat bovenstaand verhaal dus al niet meer op. Da's eigenlijk best jammer, denk ik. Of zijn er situaties dat je echt 3 of 4 bandjes nodig hebt?

Alvast dank,
Gert

----------


## lifesound

Ikzelf gebruik de 901 in combinatie met een distressor. In de keten eerst de distressor en dan de 901. Met als reden dat de distressor de vocal lekker compact maakt, en een duidelijke plaats in het geheel geeft. De 901 trekt de banden dan weer iets meer open waardoor je een lekkere klank kan maken.

Als je de compounder gebruikt met een stevige compressie zou ik je willen voorstellen de volgorde eens om te draaien.
Het één is het ander natuurlijk...

----------


## cobi

Ik hoor goede verhalen over de 901 van BSS.

Heeft niemand ervaring met de XTA tegenhanger (als ik me niet vergis is dat de XTA D2)?

Ik zou dit apparaat op een zelfde manier als de 901 kunnen gebruik (dus op 1 stem of andere probleem kanaal), maar hij werkt ook stereo. Ik kan hem dus ook op de eindfaders zetten om de totalen mix op bepaalde gebieden te compressen.

Iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## berolios

Die XTA spullen klinken goed, maar waar je met die XTA outboard rekening mee moet houden is dat het allemaal digitale signaal processors zijn en je dus met latency te maken krijgt. Inserteer je een D2 bijvoorbeeld op een subgroep en route je kanalen naar én de subgroep én direct naar de master, dan krijg je rare fase problemen.

----------


## berolios

Ik weet dat dit niet de foto-afdeling is, maar ruim 1,5 jaar nadat ik dit topic gestart ben heb ik toch wel een mooie collectie apparaten bij elkaar weten te sprokkelen en mag ik mij denk ik toch wel definitief rekenen tot de categorie 'gear-slutz'... met alle goede tips die ik van iedereen gekregen heb, wil ik jullie het eindresultaat dan ook niet onthouden! Daarbij, ik wil een beetje leven in deze thread houden ;-).

Op de foto's zie je mijn twee splinternieuwe rackjes... die hebben me een rib uit mijn lijf gekost, maar het gewicht van die dingen alleen al stelt me gerust er nog zeker 20 jaar plezier van te kunnen hebben... en van mijn 'gear' natuurlijk.

FOTO VOORKANT
FOTO ACHTERKANT
FOTO BINNENKANT

Van boven naar beneden:
Rack 1:
* TC Electronic M5000
* TC Electronic D-Two
* DBX 160a
* BSS DPR-404

Rack 2:
* SPL Transient Designer 4
* Avalon Design VT-747sp
* 2 HE racklade

Van alle gear weten we ondertussen wel wat het doet, daar zal ik dus ook niet nogmaals over uitwijden. Ik ben echt overal héél erg tevreden over, vooral ook de de-essers op de 404 (die terug gaan tot iets van 1 kHz) gebruik ik met veel plezier als de-ess of dynamic EQ.

Die 160a is (nog) niet van mij, maar van een collegiale kameraad. Hij wil hem waarschijnlijk niet verkopen, maar was wel zo aardig mij er een tijdje mee te laten spelen (thanks!). Ik vind hem geweldig en gebruik hem meestal op bas... helemaal goed dat ding !

Vorige week ben ik op een haartje na een Manley Voxbox misgelopen (eBay... laatste 10 seconden nog iemand eroverheen met een paar tientjes, geen tijd meer om te reageren, erg jammer)... was wel erg vet geweest natuurlijk ;-). Afijn, zoals het een goede gear-slut betaamd, is ook mijn lijst onuitputtelijk... maar ik probeer de kerk toch in het midden te laten door mij niet compléét te laten gaan... 

Wat dat betreft wil ik eigenlijk de mogelijkheden van live-gebruik van studio plug-ins eens gaan uitdiepen (MacBook Pro + audio interface en plug-ins). Voor inserts gaat dat natuurlijk niet op, maar voor effecten kan dat volgens mij best wel goed werken... Waves heeft fantastische galmen bijvoorbeeld... Voorlopig zal ik dus hardwarematig alleen maar naar inserts speuren, voor zover de financien dat toelaten ;-)... maar ik dwaal af...

Wat ik heb gedaan om de kabels op een goede manier te transporteren is de racks ook aan de achterkant van 19" profiel voorzien. Ik heb alleen de onderste HE open gelaten om mijn multi's en power door naar buiten te sluizen De rest is dichtgemaakt met blindplaten en een 4HE deurtje, zodat ik toch nog overal goed bij kan. De achterdeksels zijn extra diep, dus ik rol de kabels op de achterplaat (zo leunen ze ook niet achterop mijn apparatuur/ connectors), deksel erop en voilá... truc speciaal en alles netjes.

Signaal kablage zijn twee 16-parige multi's en een 4-parige voor de Avalon (aangezien die meestal achterin de huis-EQ gaat). Alles uitgerust met XLR-connectoren, losse verloopjes naar jack (voor gebalanceerde inserts) en Y-splitjes (voor ongebalanceerde inserts). Alle multi's ongeveer 5 meter lang (excl. break-outs!), dus geen gezeur met te korte kabels, ik kan mijn rackjes zetten waar ik wil. Alle aders beschermd met snake-skin.

Ik weet nog niet helemaal precies wat ik met die lade ga doen, voorlopig liggen daar alle verloopjes in, misschien later mijn MacBook ;-)...

Cheers !

Edit: Als de foto's het niet doen, dan hebben er teveel mensen naar gekeken ;-) Data-transfer limiet op Geocities...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Net lijstje helaas doen je foto's het niet. Ben eens benieuwd.

Heb je al ervaring met het live gebruik van software fx ?? Ik zit hier zelf ook aan te denken maar durf het nog niet aan..

----------


## jadjong

Mail ze maar, dan heb je geen datalimiet meer  :Smile:

----------


## neeltje

hallo,
ik ben zelf eens aan het experimenteren geweest met mijn laptop en cubase om life effecten te gaan gebruiken, en ik ben daar op enkele problemen gestoten. Het eerste is natuurlijk latency (ik gebruikte niet de beste audiokaart ter wereld, dus de latency was behoorlijk).
Ten tweede gaan de meeste computers in de dsp-clip als je life gaat draaien aan je control's bij toffe galmpjes (de waves bijvoorbeeld). Die dsp-clip is dikwijls verantwoordelijk voor een korte periode van klankverlies, of erger, een echte fuck-up van klank. Dit is niet zo handig.
Een tweede probleem dat ik had is dat de meeste softdelay's werken op BPM. Laat dat in life nu altijd net iets anders zijn dan de avond ervoor, maar je tap-functie kan je niet meer redden. Bij het veranderen en tappen van tempo's moet je trouwens ook rekening houden met de DSP-clip van de galm, die op dezelfde machine draait. Kort samengevat: ja er zijn mogelijkheden, maar er is toch een reden waarom die dedicated machines zo duur en betrouwbaar zijn.

----------


## dokter dB

:Smile: he jeroen mooie rackjes zeg
lijkt een beetje op mijn rackjes!  :Smile: 
alleen die zijn open van achter! dan kunnen er meer bvoootjes in :Big Grin: 
die voxbox schijnt heel erg snel kapot te gaan btw
alsie het niet al was :Wink: 

De laptop met effecten heb ik ook eens gedaan. 
Had tijdens een tourtje veel met verschillende delaytjes te doen (met postman toen nog postmen  :Smile: ). 
Ik had 4 delayplugs (PSP84 helemaal top) met de delaytijden gekoppelt aan het mastertempo (alle 4 anders ingesteld kwarten 8ten triples etc) , en als je dan het mastertempo automatiseert (ja dat kan! op een miditrack oid d8 ik), kan je met markers en de tab-toets oid direkt de hele bups delayplugjes strak op het tempo van het betreffende liedje hebben. Als die markers maar staan op dat liedje.
Je natuurlijk kan ook gewoon elke keer het mastertempo intiepen....

iig had ik zo alles flex met 4 sendjes en weer bij elkaar gereturned op een ste channel+compressor. Je kan met zo'n usb minimidikeyboardje met knopjes ook de hele boel nog bedienen zo blijf je lekker bezig. vond het uiteindelijk toch een hoop gedoe en gepiel. Ben een beetje klaar met de laptops. Geef mij maar hardewaar.
Overigens is er van spinaudio een hele lichte VST omgeving om puur plugins te draaien, dat scheelt latency. nooit gebruikt trouwens, maar collega wel. 

ajooo  :Smile:

----------


## BvE

Erg nette rackjes! Nice ook met die bekabeling, ik zoek daar ook nog een goede manier voor. Feit is wel dat het flink wat knaken kost om een goede bekabeling te hebben maar dit is wel uitermate belangrijk!

Live gebruik van software plugins ben ik ook een beetje huiverig in. Ben het verder nog niet tegengekomen. Maar veel plezier met uitdokterren daarvan!

----------


## berolios

> ...Feit is wel dat het flink wat knaken kost om een goede bekabeling te hebben maar dit is wel uitermate belangrijk!...



Om iets meer inzicht te geven: 
kabelset (helemaal zelf gemaakt en érg goedkoop kunnen inkopen): 750 ex.
2 x 8HE kistjes met alle hardware (lades en zo) (laten bouwen bij kisten-boer): 650 ex.

Het kost dus inderdaad wel wat, maar als je eenmaal alle faciliteiten hebt aangelegd (kisten, kabels), zul je er wel erg lang plezier van hebben, tenminste, daar ga ik vanuit ;-)....

----------


## berolios

> ...Overigens is er van spinaudio een hele lichte VST omgeving om puur plugins te draaien, dat scheelt latency. nooit gebruikt trouwens, maar collega wel....



Da's dus effe jammer...: Spinaudio website

_... "This company is no longer in business._ _There are no longer any staff for contact purposes. Thank you! " ..._

Ik dacht, ik ga dat gewoon al eens met mijn huidige klapjap proberen... misschien nog wel wat cracks te vinden... I'll keep you posed.

Cheers

----------


## GuntherM

> Vriendelijke forumvrienden,
> 
> Mijn mix-rackje (live-gebruik) begint l a n g z a a m iets te worden. Waar ik nu graag naartoe wil werken is de aanschaf van een high-end channelstrip in de trand van _Avalon VT-737sp_ of _Focusrite ISA-430 MKII_, of een bus-compressor/ EQ in de trand van _Avalon VT-747sp_. 
> 
> Of ik richting de tube-sound wil, of meer richting de supercleane sound, daar ben ik eerlijk gezegd nog niet helemaal uit.
> Ook of het een 2e hands of nieuwe aanschaf gaat worden hangt een beetje van de situatie af.
> 
> _Nu dan mijn vragen aan iedereen hier:_
> _Heb je zélf ook een mix-rackje? Zoja:_[LIST=1][*]_Wat voor spullen heb je daarin zitten? Dan gaat het me dus vooral om eerder genoemde spullen zeg maar..._[*]_WAAROM heb je voor deze modellen gekozen?_[*]_Waar gebruik je ze precies voor?_[*]_Werken de units naar verwachting? Of beter/ slechter?_[*]_Hoe road-proof blijken ze te zijn?_[/LIST]Als het effe kan dus graag reacties van mensen die ze daadwerkelijk mee op pad hebben, of er regelmatig mee werken.
> ...



Ik heb twee van deze pre-amps en gebruik ze als voorversterker voor mijn platendraaiers. Deze hebben een RIAA aanpassing en zetten het signaal perfect om naar digitaal geluid en daar gebruik ik ze dan ook voor.

Ik heb ze ooit eens geprobeerd met een stem maar ik denk dat er betere hardware daarvoor geschikt is, zoals eerder vermeld in dit topic. 

Ik zag de Goldchannel mee in het lijstje staan en wou toch even een reactie geven.

Mvg

----------


## Ibvee

> Wat dat betreft wil ik eigenlijk de mogelijkheden van live-gebruik van studio plug-ins eens gaan uitdiepen (MacBook Pro + audio interface en plug-ins). Voor inserts gaat dat natuurlijk niet op, maar voor effecten kan dat volgens mij best wel goed werken... Waves heeft fantastische galmen bijvoorbeeld... Voorlopig zal ik dus hardwarematig alleen maar naar inserts speuren, voor zover de financien dat toelaten ;-)... maar ik dwaal af...



Wat zou het voordeel zijn van zo'n waves galm als je al een M5000 hebt? Wel eens naar gekeken, maar het leek me weinig toevoegen. Vooral ook omdat veel 'plugins-mensen' als het om galm gaat vaak weer teruggrijpen naar een doosje. Tenzij je natuurlijk iets van Altiverb oid gebruikt, wat niet in een boxje te krijgen is (wat ik ervan weet...). Ik vond het een interessant idee, het 'concertgebouw' gevoel wat boosten bij een goed concert  :Smile:

----------


## berolios

Kijk, een achterliggende gedachte is dat je in minder HE en voor minder geld, meer effecten in je rack hebt. En als je die Waves IR-1 (?) of Altiverb gebruikt, heb je het toch wel over erg goede effecten. Kijk, het is maar even een hersenspinsel, ik wilde het gewoon eens bekijken en proberen.

Heb ondertussen dat SpinAudio ASIO-FX rack gevonden en geinstalleerd. Wel erg irritant dat je maar één effect in beeld kan hebben, je kan hem wel meerdere keren opstarten, dat dan weer wel. Ik heb het nog niet gebruikt en betwijfel ook of ik dat op afzienbare termijn kan en wil gaan doen. Ik heb ook nog geen goede meerkanaals audio-interface.

In concept zou het goed moeten kunnen werken, dus daarom lijkt het me best interessant de optie eens te bekijken.

Cheers!

----------


## Wim Siebelink

Ik gebruik Altiverb (als aux in Protools) icm een Digidesign 002R (als ik meerdere reverbs wil gebruiken) of een MBox2 (als 1 reverb genoeg is, of ik niet een rack mee wil slepen) en ben daar heel gelukkig mee.
Ik heb wel eens gespeeld met een Focusrite LiquidMix... maar de latency zorgde voor een onbruikbare situatie. Bij reverbs is dat veel minder lastig (pre-delay).
Op een iBook G4 1.4 kan ik rustig 2x Altiverb draaien, als ik niet te snel parameters hoef te veranderen lukt 3x ook nog wel en kan ik nog steeds via Protools mijn stereomix opnemen.

Wim

----------


## berolios

Ah, leuk te horen dat er ook mensen al daadwerkelijk mee bezig zijn!
Inserts zou ik nooit via laptop doen ivm latency en bedrijfszekerheid, effecten wél dus aangezien dit daar een minder grote rol speelt... delaytjes en reverbs, that's it.... 

Ik zat als interface zelf te denken aan een MOTU 828II / Traveller of een RME Fireface 400/ 800. Voorlopig heb ik het nog effe te druk met 1001 andere dingen, maar ik ga er over een paar weken toch eens mee aan de 'experimenteer'. Ik houd jullie in ieder geval op de hoogte.

Thanks!

----------


## Ibvee

Ah, kosten, juist ja  :Smile:  Dat was ik even vergeten. Ik had altijd het idee dat TC een powercore unit had waar je vst's kon inladen, en die unit dan vervolgens gewoon als effectenbak kon gebruiken. Heb daar nog even naar gekeken, maar waarschijnlijk bestond dat alleen in mijn hoofd. Ik denk dat het een goed idee zou zijn.

Over de channel strips, zijn er mensen die de focusrite liquidchannel gebruiken? Hoewel veel studiomensen er niet zo tevreden over zijn, kan ik me voorstellen dat het live best goed bruikbaar is.

----------


## Mathijs

Ik ben zelf de gelukkige eigenaar van twee stuks Universal Audio DSP kaarten met bijna het komplete plug-in pakket.

Ik heb de galms en andere effecten ook wel eens live gebruikt.
Dit werkte erg goed.

Ik heb dit pakket echter met name voor de compressie aangeschaft (1176, LA2A etc) Dit durf ik toch niet te gebruiken in een live situatie.
1- de latency
2- betrouwbaarheid

----------


## berolios

Wat ik me dan wel afvraag... is er een handige methode om bijvoorbeeld je tempo's te tappen met een MIDI-controllertje of zo? Zie bovenstaande post van Dr dB, al enigzins besproken dus, maar misschien nog iemand ervaring met dergelijke setups?

@Mathijs: jij hebt dan dus wel live je tower mee moeten slepen? Of heb je de Xpander versies? Wat voor audio interface gebruik je dan?

----------


## pmx

even terug naar de channelstrips...

ik heb laatst in duitsland een ssl 4000g channelstrip (uit een tafel, in 19" gestopt) mogen gebruiken voor een live hiphop vocal. dat was echt te gek, zo ontzettend aanwezig en duidelijk icm een b87a op raps. de compressor vond ik niet zo goed voor hiphop, te langzaam. als ik hem zou kopen zou ik er denk ik een 160 op inserten...

heeft er iemand wel eens gewerkt met de millenia stt-1? ben ik erg benieuwd naar, zit qua prijs en mogelijkheden op een lijn met de isa430, neve8801 en een 2ehands red6.

----------


## berolios

Die Milennia... nog nooit zelf mee aan de gang geweest. Geloof dat de tech van Lenny Kravitz er in zijn rack had, het dichtste dat ik er tot nu toe bij in de buurt ben geweest ;-)... Is dat die met zowel solid state als tube pre-amp / comp ??

Afijn, wat mijn eigen excessieve uitgaven betreft: uiteindelijk dan toch mijn hand weten te leggen op een Manley VoxBox... alle lampjes doen het ;-)... dit weekend voor het eerst mee op klus... ben zéér benieuwd, verwachtingen zijn in ieder geval hoog gespannen !! To be continued...

----------


## cobi

Op dit forum staan verschillende mensen met een TD2 of TD4. Inmiddels heb ik de Transient Modulator van Sonnox als pluggin op protools draaien, helemaal top, maar....

Ik kan nu wel een TD4 van SPL o.i.d. gaan kopen maar met de digitale tafels waar we mee te maken krijgen kan je dat ding iig niet aansluiten zoals ik zou willen (inserten op een kanaal). In protools kan je lekker binnen het digitale domein inserten maar op een M7CL of Digico gaat dat wat moeilijker.

Hoe doen jullie dit?

----------


## wouter_jp

hoi Cobi,

het inserten van wat kanaaltjes td kost meestal wat omni in`s en outs `s ( en gewone inputs op de m7 )
mede daarom kom ik meestal niet verder dan 2 kanaaltjes td4 in gebruik.

dit is overgens wat spl zegt over het gebruik van een (hardware) transient designer i.c.m digitale mixers:



[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Each unit connected to the T[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]RANSIENT DESIGNER should be able to [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]handle high input levels. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]With maximum ATTACK values the [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]instantaneous input level can increase by up to +15 dB.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]For this [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]reason it is recommended to connect the TRANSIENT DESIGNER to an [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]analogue mixing console, because these generally have enough [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]headroom to process peak levels of more than 15 dB without[/FONT][LEFT][LEFT][FONT=Verdana]clipping.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]However, it is imperative to check the input levels of the[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]mixer and any clip monitor LEDs at the channel inserts.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]If the TRANSIENT DESIGNER is connected directly to a ProTools 888 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]interface, a Yamaha O2R mixer or similar units with internal A/Dconverter,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]ATTACK values of about +6 dB may overload the[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]converters. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]In such cases reduce the Input Gain of these systems[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]to provide adequate headroom to accommodate the enhanced[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]transients.[/FONT][/LEFT]
[/LEFT]

[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## dokter dB

beste allen, 
dit zijn mijn ervaringen omtrent bovenstaand:

headroomproblemen zijn bekend bij de TD. 
(inherent aan het karakter van het apparaat/effect)
Ik insert hem zowiezo altijd op subgroups. ook in de digico. zo kan je de channelfaders altijd terugnemen en de subgroupen harder zetten (TD-subroup masterfaders zet ik dan standaard op +6dB btw).

Nadeel bij Digico (D1/D5) is (2.6ms?) insertlatency
doe je voordeel met een nadeel  :Big Grin: :
Als je alle trommels en de snare door TD4 subgroupen stuurt heeft alles dezelfde latency en is er niks aan de hand. 
je delayed dan zelfs richting de overheadmics, wat zelfs fijn kan zijn. 
Kick en Hihat zou je naar smaak mee kunnen delayen op de channels zelf, maar dat heb ik nog nooit gedaan behalve bij dubbele kickmics onderling.
Als je er dus een beetje pienter mee omgaat kan je er dus makkelijk rekening mee houden....

----------


## cobi

> beste allen, 
> dit zijn mijn ervaringen omtrent bovenstaand:
> 
> headroomproblemen zijn bekend bij de TD. 
> (inherent aan het karakter van het apparaat/effect)
> Ik insert hem zowiezo altijd op subgroups. ook in de digico. zo kan je de channelfaders altijd terugnemen en de subgroupen harder zetten (TD-subroup masterfaders zet ik dan standaard op +6dB btw).
> 
> Nadeel bij Digico (D1/D5) is (2.6ms?) insertlatency
> doe je voordeel met een nadeel :
> ...



OK, en de extra omzettingen van digitaal naar analoog en weer terug is verwaarloosbaar qua geluidsverlies?

----------


## dokter dB

> OK, en de extra omzettingen van digitaal naar analoog en weer terug is verwaarloosbaar qua geluidsverlies?



ehhh nee niet echt... het is redelijk af te raden om DA/AD te inserten met de onboard converters maar als het het meer toevoegt dan afvoegt dan doen we het toch gewoon :Smile: 
Je kan in PT ook inserten. daar ga ik redelijk scheel van kijken. maar soms is het toch handig als je bijvoorbeeld achteraf een distortionpedaaltje op een bas wil gebruiken oid.... dat is zo een vernaggeling van je sound dat je die extra da/ad er echt niet meer doorheen hoort hoor  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> [...] Wat dat betreft wil ik eigenlijk de mogelijkheden van live-gebruik van studio plug-ins eens gaan uitdiepen (MacBook Pro + audio interface en plug-ins). Voor inserts gaat dat natuurlijk niet op, maar voor effecten kan dat volgens mij best wel goed werken... Waves heeft fantastische galmen bijvoorbeeld... [...]



Om maar even verder te gaan op uit de sloot getrokken oude koeien: ik heb gisteren toch maar eens geprobeerd mijn ProTools galmpjes live te gebruiken en dat ging eigenlijk erg goed (2 x PSP EasyVerb)! De gain-structuur was wel een beetje rottig, maar daar viel wel omheen te werken... kwestie van even mijn draai vinden denk ik. Het is natuurlijk heel mooi dat je zelf ook makkelijk wat galmpjes kunt maken als het lokale rack niet veel soeps bevat... Ik zat er eerst over te denken om voor dat soort situaties een M3000 te kopen of zo, maar dat lijkt nu dus een overbodige investering... geld dat ik weer in andere dingen kan steken  :Big Grin:   :Cool: !

That's all  :Wink: ...
Ajoo!

----------


## dokter dB

hee jeroen
om even digitaal te gaan:
met een rme-madi kaart in je compu (64ch!) kan je je uad kaartje oid gebruiken op een d5, maar ook op andere tafels met madi uiteraard...
ik zag dat bij de engineer van kravitz deze zomer (aardige kerels trouwens, voor amerikanen :Big Grin: )...

Hij had wat compressieplugins op de bas staan via een vaste machine (PC geloof ik)...
ik vroeg hem nog naar latency maar dat had hij zelf niet bekeken en dus ook geen last van kennelijk, kan me voorstellen dat alleen op de bas het niet veel uitmaakt, en je kan natuurlijk handmatig alle channels compenseren  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

Hey Barny, als dat allemaal naar behoren werkt is dat wel wat je wilt!
Wel via een omweg, maar zo kan iedereen wel zijn favo (PT) plugs draaien op elke willekeurige MADI tafel... dat leek zo voorbestemd voor de Profile  :Wink: 

Ben wel erg benieuwd naar de stabiliteit van zo'n systeem... maar als die tech van Kravitz ermee draait zal het wel OK zijn zou je denken... hoewel het gebruik wel maar beperkt was tot de bas (?)... misschien toch niet helemaal overtuigd dan? Of nog in de experimentele fase of zo?

Vanmorgen trouwens een 901 mkII gescoord  :Wink: ... dat is ook wat je wil!

----------


## dokter dB

goedzo!
ga je je afstudeerpresentatiemicrofoon dan dynamisch equen? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## gertgeluid

> Vanmorgen trouwens een 901 mkII gescoord ... dat is ook wat je wil!



Wat een toeval! Ik haal de mijne net vandaag uit de doos!  :Big Grin: 

Ben je er al over uit waar je hem in de keten gaat gebruiken? Volgens mij zijn de meningen daar behoorlijk over verdeeld...

----------


## berolios

901 -> 160  :Big Grin: 

Barny heeft 'm andersom, maar ik vind dit tot nu toe toch wat mooier... maar ik ga hem zeker ook nog eens omdraaien, misschien dat ik er dan anders over denk. Jij hebt er wel een XL-42 voor hangen denk ik? Ik vind dat ook echt een vette bak blijven.

Kom je ook gezellig mee schieten ??

p.s. vandaag ook een FCS 960 gescoord... leek me handig voor de heb  :Wink: , klinkt hartstikke goed dat ding! Ik zit gewoon te veel achter mijn computer... dat is het waarschijnlijk... scriptie schrijven... dan ga je in de 'daluren' andere dingen doen en teveel geld uitgeven  :Wink:

----------


## gertgeluid

> 901 -> 160 
> 
> Barny heeft 'm andersom, maar ik vind dit tot nu toe toch wat mooier... maar ik ga hem zeker ook nog eens omdraaien, misschien dat ik er dan anders over denk. Jij hebt er wel een XL-42 voor hangen denk ik? Ik vind dat ook echt een vette bak blijven.
> 
> Kom je ook gezellig mee schieten ??
> 
> p.s. vandaag ook een FCS 960 gescoord... leek me handig voor de heb , klinkt hartstikke goed dat ding! Ik zit gewoon te veel achter mijn computer... dat is het waarschijnlijk... scriptie schrijven... dan ga je in de 'daluren' andere dingen doen en teveel geld uitgeven




Pff wat ben jij snel zeg  :Wink:  Ik kon met activiteiten als scriptie schrijven en ander huiswerk ook niet zonder appeltje-tab (toen nog alt-tab). Had uiteindelijk zelfs een ouwe PC erbij genomen met alleen maar MSN en diverse fora open. Af en toe even F5 rammen... heeeeerlijk.

Goed. Terug naar pro audio.

Ja, ik heb hem nu ook als eerste in de keten. Wat heb je er verder allemaal nog tussen hangen en vooral pre/post technisch gezien? Ben benieuwd.

De daluren zijn dodelijk voor je portemonnee, maar wel goed voor je mixrack...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## berolios

> Pff wat ben jij snel zeg  [...]



Dat zegt mijn vriendin ook altijd  :Cool:   :Big Grin: ... ha ha

Ik heb er verder niks tussen hangen. een 901 en dan die 160a en that's it... t meestal lead-vocal... of sax (bij een bapaald bandje  :Wink: )... ben er erg blij mee !

Pre-EQ/ post-EQ insert op de tafel heb ik nog niet echt goed uit kunnen proberen in dit geval, hoewel mijn logica in dit geval ook post-EQ zou zeggen

----------


## gertgeluid

> Dat zegt mijn vriendin ook altijd  ... ha ha
> 
> Ik heb er verder niks tussen hangen. een 901 en dan die 160a en that's it... t meestal lead-vocal... of sax (bij een bepaald bandje )... ben er erg blij mee !



Had jij geen sjieke preamps enzo? Valt me tegen  :Wink: 





> Pre-EQ/ post-EQ insert op de tafel heb ik nog niet echt goed uit kunnen proberen in dit geval, hoewel mijn logica in dit geval ook post-EQ zou zeggen



Volgens mij zijn hier net zoveel theorieën over als engineers  :Wink: 

Overigens, nu we dit topic toch nieuw leven aan het inblazen zijn... Ik ben wel benieuwd naar het gebruik van deze doos. Waar in de keten? Welke bandjes pak je aan?

Heren?

Oh, en berolios... Aan je werk!

----------


## berolios

> Had jij geen sjieke preamps enzo?[...]



Ik had een Manley VoxBox... veel sjieker kun je ze niet krijgen, toch?
Die heb ik verkocht toen ik geld nodig had en er een goede eerlijke prijs voor geboden werd. Ondertussen heb ik weer voor de helft van dat geld nieuw spul gekocht  :Wink: ... Waarom ik hem toen ook wegdeed is omdat het aantal keren dat ik hem echt goed kon gebruiken een beetje tegenviel... hij klonk wel echt tegek (ge A/B-d op een XL-4 met de lead-vocal... boven verwachting goed dat ding!) en ik had gehoopt op wat meer leuk bandjes-inval-werk dit seizoen, maar ik had gewoon ($#@) steeds de verkeerde klussen te pakken, om heel eerlijk te zijn.... Desalniettemin: een paar goede pre-amps staan zeker op mijn lijstje inderdaad... had vorige week bijna een Amek Purepath DMCL (Dual Mic-pre Compressor Limiter) te pakken icm een dual SSL4000 EQ... dat was mooi geweest, maar die DMCL ging uiteindelijk in de laatste minuut voor veel te veel geld de deur uit (iets van 1600 euro of zo... ja daaaag).

Verder ben ik me op het moment aan het bedenken wat de juiste strategie is qua aanschaf. Ik ben nu aan het afstuderen en ga begin volgend jaar (als alles goed gaat) starten met een 'normale' full-time baan... echt zo intensief klussen zoals nu is er vanaf dan niet meer bij. Ideale situatie zou dan zijn een paar goede-vervang-mix-klusjes-bij-bandjes-op-niveau per maand en that's it (dus als je nog wat weet: bellen ! :Wink: ). Ik vraag me dus af wat wijsheid is... ik heb wel een doel dat ik een bepaald deel van wat ik binnenkrijg investeer in materiaal... gewoon omdat ik dat leuk vind, maar zeker ook omdat dat belastingtechnisch voor mij erg aantrekkelijk is. Momenteel koop ik gewoon dingen die me handig lijken, maar alleen voor prijzen waarvoor ik ze makkelijk weer door kan verkopen zonder verlies (of zelfs met een beetje winst  :Cool: )... noem het uitprobeerseltjes  :Big Grin: ... Ik kan dat geld op de bank laten staan... of ik kan er wat spullen voor kopen, uitproberen en weer verkopen als het toch niet is wat ik ervan dacht...

Tot zover het gezeever...


901: het ligt natuurlijk nogal aan de bron en aan de situatie... heb die van mij natuurlijk nog niet zo lang... maar heb hem gelukkig ook wel vaker in PA-rackjes zitten... ik begin dan ook ALTIJD recht, maar ik merk dat het hoogste bandje na een tijdje dan vaak smalbandig staat te de-essen (als dat nodig is), het 3e bandje dat pijnlijke rond de 2-3 kHz (afhankelijk van de bron) eruit trekt, het 2e bandje het ge-EEEHHH-EEEEHHH rond de 600-750 een beetje binnen de perken houdt en het laagste bandje soms zelfs een beetje staat te expanden (!).

Needless to say dat het natuurlijk ontzettend afhangt van wat ik sta te doen.

----------


## cobi

> om even digitaal te gaan:
> met een rme-madi kaart in je compu (64ch!) kan je je uad kaartje oid gebruiken op een d5, maar ook op andere tafels met madi uiteraard...
> ik zag dat bij de engineer van kravitz deze zomer (aardige kerels trouwens, voor amerikanen)...
> 
> Hij had wat compressieplugins op de bas staan via een vaste machine (PC geloof ik)...
> ik vroeg hem nog naar latency maar dat had hij zelf niet bekeken en dus ook geen last van kennelijk, kan me voorstellen dat alleen op de bas het niet veel uitmaakt, en je kan natuurlijk handmatig alle channels compenseren



Hoi Barney,

Ik ben zoiets ook van plan maar dan met adat aansluiting via een M-audio lightpipe. Ik werk meer met Yamaha tafels, vandaar. Als eerste is het mijn bedoeling live Altiverb te kunnen draaien, maar als ik een leuke dynamische EQ of iid mee kan draaien via pluggins is dat natuurlijk ook wel erg leuk.

De uad kaarten, zorgen die uiteindelijk ook dat de latency minder wordt van de pluggins die je erop draait? 

Als je in protools een soort van effecten rackje maak (bijvoorbeeld een altiverb processor en een 'exotische' buizen compressor o.i.d.) zal protools toch de latency compenseren neem ik aan? Ik bedoel dus dat de uad pluggins er uiteindelijk toch gedelayd worden naar de latency van bijvoorbeeld altiverb om tegellijk uit je protools te komen? 

Of moet ik latency technisch helemaal geen protools gebruiken om een live fx rackje te maken.

----------


## dokter dB

hoi cobi

nou de reden dat er in al de digitale live-consoles zoveel processing zit heeft te maken met latency verlaging denk ik zo. 
Zo kan je zware processen toch snel doen.

Het is onduidelijk hoeveel latency de uad zal geven, is afh van wat je laad aan plugins, en welke. maar ook het comm. protocol speelt een rol en madi is snel..... 
Ik denk dat je redelijk onbruikbare latency krijgt als je een lapje draait met lightpipe, zeker met compressors.
Galmpjes lijkt met wel ok, heb ik wel eens gedaan en dat werkte wel....
delaytjes zal je moeten kijken qua latency, maar de eerste repeat zal offset hebben....  dus kritische dingen niet echt tof
Er zijn/waren VSTsoftware pakketjes die speciaal helemaal uitgekleed zijn en dus supersnel/ low latency zijn.... kijk daar eens naar....

Is er niemand op internet die dit soort dingen doet en er meer ervaring mee heeft?
Ik zou er overigens helemaal gek van worden in een live situatie....
Ben erg van hardware met een "aan" en "uit" knop.
 :Smile:

----------


## berolios

Ik heb het de laatste tijd wel eens vaker gedaan... galmpjes van ProTools gebruiken bij gebrek aan geschikte hardware dozen. Je moet je gain-structuur even goed in de gaten houden, maar het werkt wel. 

Dynamics nog niet geprobeerd, maar zou ik ook niet zo snel doen. Of je moet bijvoorbeeld milliseconden gaan wegsnoepen door je PA niet een paar meter naar achteren te zetten (gelijk met de backline dus), maar alle kanalen al een standaard-delay mee te geven, dan heb je wel mogelijkheden dynamics met latency te gebruiken en de rest daarop strak te trekken zonder dat het noemenswaardige invloed heeft op je sound qua tijd.

Maar ik weet echt niet over wat voor latency-tijden we hier spreken. De latency in de galmpjes die ik wel eens draai is duidelijk te horen, dus je spreekt al gauw over 10-15 milliseconden denk ik. Bij dynamics is dat waarschijnlijk (veel) meer.

Die kale VST omgeving was van Spinaudio... niet meer te krijgen, maar wel nog te vinden  :Wink: ...

----------


## peterwagner

> Maar ik weet echt niet over wat voor latency-tijden we hier spreken. De latency in de galmpjes die ik wel eens draai is duidelijk te horen, dus je spreekt al gauw over 10-15 milliseconden denk ik. Bij dynamics is dat waarschijnlijk (veel) meer.



Bij galm heb je er minder last van omdat het de latency dan een soort predelay wordt. Bij Dynamics ben je echt wel de pisang met 10-15 ms.

----------


## cobi

> hoi cobi
> 
> nou de reden dat er in al de digitale live-consoles zoveel processing zit heeft te maken met latency verlaging denk ik zo. 
> Zo kan je zware processen toch snel doen.
> 
> Het is onduidelijk hoeveel latency de uad zal geven, is afh van wat je laad aan plugins, en welke. maar ook het comm. protocol speelt een rol en madi is snel..... 
> Ik denk dat je redelijk onbruikbare latency krijgt als je een lapje draait met lightpipe, zeker met compressors.
> Galmpjes lijkt met wel ok, heb ik wel eens gedaan en dat werkte wel....
> delaytjes zal je moeten kijken qua latency, maar de eerste repeat zal offset hebben.... dus kritische dingen niet echt tof
> ...



Ok, het verschil tussen madi en adat qua latency had ik eigenlijk nog niet over nagedacht.

Hardware met een aan/uit knop blijft natuurlijk het mooist alleen mijn rug.... Ik was ook niet van plan complete dynamische racken uit mijn computer te toveren. Af en toe een keer een dynamisch EQtje of een phase linear EQ of iets dergelijks om een probleempje op te lossen zou leuk zijn (moet het natuurlijk niet meer problemen opleveren dan dat het oplost).

Hoe dan ook, een Macbook Pro komt er zowiezo, en de lightpipe had ik al voor mijn protools. Binnenkort dus gewoon maar eens simpelweg wat dingen uit proberen en wat metingen doen.

----------


## TabakabaT

Tja een SPL transient designer is als "insert" in bijvoorbeeld een Digico volkomen onbruikbaar, de latency vernaggelt heel het gewenste effect..

----------


## Mike Manders

[QUOTE=berolios;491338]Ik had een Manley VoxBox... veel sjieker kun je ze niet krijgen, toch?

ik vind mijn API lunchbox anders ook wel sjiek.....

----------


## berolios

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door berolios
> 
> 
> Ik had een Manley VoxBox... veel sjieker kun je ze niet krijgen, toch?
> 
> 
> 
> ik vind mijn API lunchbox anders ook wel sjiek.....



Ja, 100% gelijk... Manley is tegek, maar er is uiteraard meer onder de zon  :Wink: . Was meer een reactie op de vraag van Gert...

Spreek je later !

----------


## cobi

Misschien leuk om deze oude thread weer eens wat leven in te blazen

Ik ben aardig aan het testen geweest met spullen. Ik had tot een jaar geleden een XL42 met een 402 en een PCM91 in een persoonlijke rackjes zitten. Ik heb uiteindelijk alles weer verkocht.

De XL42 deed wel iets met de geluidsignalen (bij mij meestal vocalen), het werd duidelijker maar ik vond het niet echt mooier worden. Verkocht dus.

Na de XL42 kwam er een ToftAudio preamp, de compressor vond ik echt slecht, het apparaat zelf vond ik weinig beter dan mijn Focusrite Octopre preamps. De EQ die erop zat (de mid-sweeps) klonk erg goed. Ook weer verkocht dus.

De 402, leuke compressor maar voegde niet echt iets toe of zo, ik kon het apparaat zonder verlies door schijven dus...verkocht.

De PCM91, super galm, maar ik doe veel werk waarbij ik niet een heel rack mee wil zeulen. Verkocht.

Ik heb inmiddels een te gekke galm pluggin gekocht (Breverb van Overloud) die ook standalone draait op mijn mac. En als ik meerdere fx nodig heb start ik Protools alsnog op.

Inmiddels zit er in mijn rack:
Een 901, echt een waanzinnig apparaat.

SPL Dynamax compressor, lekker simpel en goedklinkend.

Een Ashly graphic eq, vind ik lekker werken op de belangrijkste kanalen.

Ik wil nog wel een goede preamp kopen met minimaal 2 kanaaltjes, wat weet ik nog niet. Het belangrijkste doel wat ik uiteindelijk doe met een micpreamp is het 'omzeilen' van de preamps die in digitale tafeltjes zit. En het is handig om een goede opname strip te hebben voor thuis als ik met protools iets opneem.

iemand nog leuke nieuwe ontdekkingen gedaan op channelstrip/PS-rack  gebied?

----------


## MusicSupport

Ik zit op dit moment te kijken naar de TL Audio Ebony A2 Tube Processor voor een randje buizenwarmte, compressie en EQ i.c.m. de LS9's die ik vaak gebruik. Daarnaast ben ik erg tevreden over onze D&B systemen maar zijn de huidige E12 en T10 luidsprekers zo eerlijk en recht dat ik toe ben aan een beetje kleur in mn eindmix. Ben alleen benieuwd naar ervaringen hier (weinig gok ik) en of de compressor snel genoeg is (attack 1ms of 8ms / release 40ms of 2S) verder is alles regelbaar en was ik erg te spreken over wat ik op Youtube vond. De 5052 is gewoonweg te duur.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Ik zit op dit moment te kijken naar de TL Audio Ebony A2 Tube Processor voor een randje buizenwarmte, compressie en EQ i.c.m. de LS9's die ik vaak gebruik. Daarnaast ben ik erg tevreden over onze D&B systemen maar zijn de huidige E12 en T10 luidsprekers zo eerlijk en recht dat ik toe ben aan een beetje kleur in mn eindmix. Ben alleen benieuwd naar ervaringen hier (weinig gok ik) en of de compressor snel genoeg is (attack 1ms of 8ms / release 40ms of 2S) verder is alles regelbaar en was ik erg te spreken over wat ik op Youtube vond. De 5052 is gewoonweg te duur.



Eerlijk en recht bij d&b??? Dat kan haast niet, want d&b gebruikt ontzettend veel compressie in de processing van de versterker plus de hoogdrivers zijn ook nog eens compressie (!) drivers... dus dat is dubbel compressie :-)))

Anyway ik begrijp dat je een LS9 gebruikt. Een aardige verbetering is een Benchmark DAC1 en als je dat toch een buizen "sound" wil zou ik gaan voor een Avalon 747.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Eerlijk en recht bij d&b??? Dat kan haast niet, want d&b gebruikt ontzettend veel compressie in de processing van de versterker plus de hoogdrivers zijn ook nog eens compressie (!) drivers... dus dat is dubbel compressie :-)))



Heb je wel eens een C6 geluisterd? Eerlijker kan een speaker niet zijn. De T10 en E12 zijn wellicht wat te 'in je face' door de uitstekende hoorn techniek van D&B in combinatie met een fasereine kast. (Te eerlijk) Je mist een randje viezigheid en harmonische. Snap je punt/grap ook wel overigens.





> Anyway ik begrijp dat je een LS9 gebruikt. Een aardige verbetering is een Benchmark DAC1 en als je dat toch een buizen "sound" wil zou ik gaan voor een Avalon 747.



De Avalon 747 is bij ons collegabedrijf al in huis en wil ik graag een keer testen. Ik wil ook weer een beetje voor minder geld op de eerste rang dus lijkt me de A2 een goed alternatief. Enige verschil (specs) is dat de Avalon 6 EQ schuiven heeft en de A2 er 3 waarvan de mid met sweep.

De Benchmark DAC zou uitkomst kunnen bieden. Maar wellicht alleen een goede wordclock ook. Ben op zich wel tevreden over de output van de LS9 maar besef me ook dat voor dit geld er vast een casio'tje tikt als wordclock. Maar begreep dat de DAC ook als clock kan dienen. 
Daarnaast is de DA conversie soms niet nodig daar ik onze D12's/D6'n ook wel via AES/EBU input geef.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Heb je wel eens een C6 geluisterd? Eerlijker kan een speaker niet zijn. De T10 en E12 zijn wellicht wat te 'in je face' door de uitstekende hoorn techniek van D&B in combinatie met een fasereine kast. (Te eerlijk) Je mist een randje viezigheid en harmonische. Snap je punt/grap ook wel overigens.



Over dat laatste: nee dat mis ik juist niet... Dat d&b een goede hoorn techniek toepast voor T10 ben ik absoluut niet met je eens. Een hoorn die je kan draaien waardoor je een compleet andere afstraling krijgt (in hor. en vertikale graden) zal een compromis geven. Als de hoorn echt zo goed is, waarom heb je in het horizontale vlak dan zoveel verschil. Loop maar eens van links naar rechts: geen een plek is echt hetzelfde. Maar goed dat is volledig offtopic.
Overigens het "in je face" karakter is juist compressie! Zonder compressie zou er een stage ontstaan met diepte waarin elk instrument/stem zijn eigen plek heeft. Als alles "voor"aan staat betekent dat dat het signaal zo gecomprimeerd is (driver+elektronika) dat de diepte volledig wordt opgeheven en het als het ware naar voren wordt geduwd. Luister maar eens naar een highend hifi systeem: dan hoor je direkt de staging (ruimte/diepte en breedte/imaging) van hoe de engineer het heeft opgenomen. Plus er zal ook duidelijk hoorbaar verschil moeten zijn in hard en zacht.

----------


## berolios

Heren, het topic gaat over het live-gebruik van high-end studio apparatuur, niet over PA. Zullen we het een beetje schoon houden? Dat is tot nu toe aardig gelukt, zou tof zijn als dat zo zou blijven.

@MusicSupport: naar specs kijken bij dit soort bakken vind ik persoonlijk een beetje kortzichtig. Het zegt wel iets, maar lang niet alles !!

Als je bij onze vrienden in Duitsland de websites een beetje in de gaten houdt, heb je voor niet al te veel geld een 747. Ikzelf ben er ontzettend tevreden mee en velen met mij.

Trouwens, het is al lang bekend de de klokken van Yamaha dramatisch zijn, ook bij een M7CL. Een goede DA converter en/of klok gaan een wereld van verschil maken. Meer dan een buizenbak erachter!


Ik zelf heb trouwens recentelijk wat geld gestoken in een microfoon-set. Daarin ook zo'n Avalon U5 DI... wat is dat vet op akoestische gitaar en zo zeg... echt in your face, zonder dat het direct heel hard is of zo.

Als het budget weer wat is bijgetrokken ga ik toch weer op zoek naar een nieuwe VoxBox denk ik, ik mis hem toch wel.

Adios!

----------


## berolios

> [...]Ik wil nog wel een goede preamp kopen met minimaal 2 kanaaltjes, wat weet ik nog niet. Het belangrijkste doel wat ik uiteindelijk doe met een micpreamp is het 'omzeilen' van de preamps die in digitale tafeltjes zit. En het is handig om een goede opname strip te hebben voor thuis als ik met protools iets opneem.[...]



Check eens de Amek DMCL. 2 kanaaltjes pre-amp + comp/lim en op eBay kun je er regelmatig vinden met de digi-kaart erin (SPDIF + AES). Heb je mooie Neve circuits  :Wink: ...

----------


## cobi

> Check eens de Amek DMCL. 2 kanaaltjes pre-amp + comp/lim en op eBay kun je er regelmatig vinden met de digi-kaart erin (SPDIF + AES). Heb je mooie Neve circuits ...



Ik heb inmiddels wat zitten uitproberen. Van het weekend een SPL Channel One mee gehad die ik top vond. Ik had er een 901 achter hangen en met deze combi was ik iig niet afhankelijk van de EQ in de tafel (in dit geval een DM1000) voor het vocaaltje waar ik deze micpre voor gebruikte. 

De Track One schijnt ook erg ok te zijn, zit wel geen buisje in maar heeft ook het airbandje wat ik erg lekker vond op de Channel One. En hij is ook nog eens 1he, en kost een stuk minder. Kunnen er gelijk 2 in mijn rack....

Ik zie nogal wat apparaten voorbij komen met digitaal I/O opties (focusrite, SPL, TL audio...). Is is interessant of kun je beter voor een 'losse' convertor gaan?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Heren, het topic gaat over het live-gebruik van high-end studio apparatuur, niet over PA. Zullen we het een beetje schoon houden? Dat is tot nu toe aardig gelukt, zou tof zijn als dat zo zou blijven.
> 
> @MusicSupport: naar specs kijken bij dit soort bakken vind ik persoonlijk een beetje kortzichtig. Het zegt wel iets, maar lang niet alles !!
> 
> Als je bij onze vrienden in Duitsland de websites een beetje in de gaten houdt, heb je voor niet al te veel geld een 747. Ikzelf ben er ontzettend tevreden mee en velen met mij.
> 
> Trouwens, het is al lang bekend de de klokken van Yamaha dramatisch zijn, ook bij een M7CL. Een goede DA converter en/of klok gaan een wereld van verschil maken. Meer dan een buizenbak erachter!
> 
> 
> ...



Met je eens; ik heb natuurlijk niet alleen naar specs gekeken, maar haalde dit aan ter vergelijking met de 747. Hoe kun je anders vergelijken, dan ze naast elkaar te zetten (wat ik nu niet kan)
Met de 747 heb ik al een keer gewerkt op een grote C4 set en was toen wel te spreken. Had graag input gehad over de A2; lijkt mij namelijk een erg mooie unit. En als iedereen met een 747 gaat lopen is de differentatie snel verdwenen.

Qua mics heb ik een hele nette collectie dus het begin is goed IMHO.
De U5 gebruik ik bij een band op de Bass en dat is erg prettig!

En bij welke vrienden in Duitsland moet ik dan kijken?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

[Offtopic]
Nog een kleine noot over die T10 @ M'Elodie; ben het half met je eens. De 90 fysieke graden van de hoorn is overal gelijk qua klank, aan de randen van de 110 graden spreiding hoor je de overgang van hoorn naar akoustische lens duidelijk. Je bent vrij om een keer te komen luisteren bij ons. Of mail me om erover verder te discussieren  :Wink: [/Offtopic]

----------


## Mike Manders

> ..
> 
> Ik zie nogal wat apparaten voorbij komen met digitaal I/O opties (focusrite, SPL, TL audio...). Is is interessant of kun je beter voor een 'losse' convertor gaan?



neem een losse converter: Lynx, Benchmark of zoiets, kost net zoveel of meer dan een channelstrip, maar klinkt wel zeer goed.
kan je meteen de clock daarvan aan je DM1000 hangen.

----------

